# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Charles Bukowski

## Postmodern

*Charles BUKOWSKI*

*
poezia*

të
duhet
shumë

dëshpërim

pakënaqësi

dhe
zhgënjim

për të 
shkruar

nja
disa
poezi
të mira.

nuk është
për
secilin

as për 

ta
shkruar

e bile as për

ta 
lexuar.








*përderja*

sikur shumica prej jush, edhe unë  kam pasur vende të ndryshme pune 
ashtu që ndihem sikur të mi kishin nxjerrë rropullitë e barkut e tmi
kishin flakur në erë.
rrugës kam takuar disa njerëz të mirë 
e po ashtu
edhe asi të llojit tjetër.
ende kur i kujtoj të gjithë ata
me të cilët kam punuar -
bile sado që kanë kaluar dekada -
Karli
më bie ndër mend i
pari.

më kujtohet Karli: puna jonë e kërkonte që
të dytë të mbanim përparëse
të lidhura mbrapa dhe rreth
qafës me lidhëse.

isha vartës i Karlit.
"e kemi një punë të lehtë", më
pati thënë.

secilën ditë derisa një nga një arrinin shefat tanë
Karli do të bënte një përulje të lehtë në bel,
buzëqeshte, dhe me nojmë koke
përshëndeste secilin: "mirë mëngjesi Dr. Stein",
ose "mirë mëngjesi z. Day" apo
Zonja Knight ose nëse dama ishte beqare
"mirë mëngjesi, Lilly" apo Betty ose Fran.

Unë kurrë
s'flisja.

Karli dukej i brengosur lidhur me këtë dhe 
një ditë më mori mënjanë: "hej,
ku n'hamam tjetërkund do ti 
kesh dy orë pushim dreke siç i kemi
këtu?

"askund, ma thotë mendja"

"ani de, në rregull, për tipat si ti dhe unë,
punë më të mirë smund të gjejmë, krejt çna duhet
këtu e kemi."
prisja.

"prandaj shiko, është vështirë t'u bësh lajka në fillim, as
unë nuk e kisha aq lehtë
por pas pak kohe e kuptova se kjo
s'kishte kurrfarë rëndësie.
sall u mbylla në lëvozhgë,
tash e kam lëvozhgën time, a e ke të
qartë?

e shikova dhe vërtet dukej si të kishte
lëvozhgë, kishte çehre si të maskuar
dhe sytë i kishte të pakuptimtë, bosh dhe
të pashqetësuar;  shikoja në guaskë të shkokëluar e të rrahur nga 
era dhe shiu.

disa javë kaluan.
asgjë nuk ndryshoi: Karli përkulej e laritej dhe buzëqeshte
i paepur, i përkryer në rolin
e vet.
që ne ishim të dëmtueshëm,  kjo ndoshta s'kishte rëndësi për
të
apo
që zotat e mëdhenj mund t'na
shikonin.

E bëja punën
time.

atëherë, një ditë, Karli përsëri më 
tërhoqi mënjanë.

"dëgjo, Dr. Morely më ka biseduar
për ty."

"po?"

"më ka pyetur se ç'dreqin
ke."

"çka i ke 
thënë?"

"i kam thënë se je i
ri."

"të falemnderit."

si e mora rrogën, e braktisa
punën

megjithatë

edhe më tej 
duhej 
të pranoja punë të 
ngjashme
dhe
derisa shikoja
Karlët e rinj
më në fund i fala të gjithë
përveç veten:

duke qenë i dëmtueshëm ngandonjëherë e bën
njeriun
të çuditshëm
pothuajse
të papunësueshëm
shumë të
urryer -
shërbëtor të paaftë të
iniciativës 
së lirë.



*vdekja po mi pi purot*

ta dini; sërish jam këtu
i dehur
po e dëgjoj Çajkovskin
në radio.
Jezu, e kam dëgjuar para 47
vjetësh
kur isha shkrimtar që vdiste urie
e ja tash këtu
prapë
e tash kam fituar famë të pjesërishme si
shkrimtar
e vdekja bredh
nëpër këtë dhomë
poshtë-lart
duke mi pirë purot e mia
dhe verën time me gllënjka
të vockëla
derisa Çajku me ngulm merr hakun
me Pathetiquen e vet,
njëfarë rrugëtimi ka qenë
e i gjithë fati që pata pasur qe
ai që zaret i pata hedhur bash
ashtu si duhej:
vdisja urie për artin tim, vdisja sall që ti
shtija në dorë 5 minuta të mallkuar, 5 orë,
5 ditë 
e krejt çka doja ishte ta nxirrja fjalën
prej vetes;
fama, paraja, se çaja fare kokën për to:
doja sall ta nxirrja atë fjalë nga vetja
e ata më donin buzë presës së stampimit,
linjës së montimit në fabrikë
donin të bëhesha magacinier në 
shtëpi mallrash.

mirë de, thotë vdekja, derisa endej nëpër dhomë,
kot e ke do të të rrëmbej
çfarëdo që të kesh qenë:
shkrimtar, shofer taksie, kodosh, kasap,
parashutist, do të të kap

mirë e ke zemër, i them.

e tash pijmë së bashku
derisa 1 pas mesnate kalon mengadalë në 2
pas mesnate dhe 
sall ajo e di çastin
e duhur, por unë përnjëmend e 
kam mashtruar: i kam pasur 
5 minutat e mi të mallkuar
e bile, bile edhe më
tepër.


*mollok shkëmbi*

Nina ishte më e zorshmja ndër
të gjithat,
zoçka më e tukeqtë të cilën e kam njohur
deri në atë çast
dhe derisa rrija ashtu përballë
tv tim bardhë e zi 
që e pata blerë në dyqanin e gjërave të përdorura
e shikoja lajme
kur dëgjova një
zë të dyshimtë
nga kuzhina
dhe vrapova atje
dhe e pashë atë me 
shishe whiskey të plotë 
të 5stë 
dhe me shishe në dorë
ishte nisur të dalë kah dera e pasme
e verandës
por unë e kapa dhe ia 
mbërtheva shishen. 
nëma shishen, moj
kurvicë e shkërdhyer!
dhe ia  filluam të kacafytemi rreth
shishes
dhe tju them drejt
goxha mirë
më pati 
munduar
por 
më në fund ia mora
dhe i thashë që ta
bajë bishtin nga banesa
ime.
jetonte në të njëjtën ndërtesë
vetëm se në pjesën e mbramë
në katin e sipërm.

e kyça derën
mora shishen dhe
gotën
dhe shkova te divani
u ula dhe
e çela shishen dhe ia
mbusha vetes një pije të
mirë.

e shkyça tv dhe
rrija ashtu
duke menduar se çfarë zoçke
e mbrapshtë 
qe Nina.
më ranë ndër mend
bile
nja dhjetë mutsihane
që mi pati
bërë.

çfarë kurve,
çfarë gruaje molloku.

rrija ashtu duke pirë whiskey
më gllënjka të vockëla
dhe pyesja veten
çhamam kërkoja
me Ninën.

e atëherë u dëgjua
trokitja në
derë.
qe shoqja e Ninës,
Helga.

ku është Nina?
pyeti.

u përpoq tma vjedhë
whiskeyin, dhe ia
dhashë një shqelm
****ëve.

më ka thënë të takohem
me të këtu.

për çarsye?

thotë se ajo dhe unë
do ta bëjmë atë punë
para teje
sall për 50 dollarë.

25 dollarë.

ajo tha 50.

siç po e sheh nuk është
këtu... deshe të pish
diç?

ta merr mendja...

ia solla gotën Helgës
ia mbusha
me whiskey.
e piu
një gllënjkë.

ndoshta tha ajo,
do të duhej ta marr
Ninën.

sdua tia shoh sytë
këtu.

pse, or?

sepse është kurvë.

Helga e mbaroi
pijen dhe unë ia 
mbusha edhe një.
e piu një
gllënjkë.

Benny mthotë se jam
kurvë, unë nuk jam
kurvë.

Benny qe tipi
me tcilin
bashkëjetonte.

e di se sje
kurvë, Helgë.

të falemnderit. Ske farë
muzike?

sall radio...

e shikoi
u çua
dhe e
ndezi,
njëfarë muzike filloi
të kumbojë.

Helga filloi të
vallëzonte
duke mbajtur gotën me
whiskey në njërën
dorë.
qe valltare e 
dobët
dukej
qesharake.


pushoi së vallëzuari
e hurbi pijen
rrokullisi gotën përmbi
qilim
pastaj u vërsul drejt
meje
ra në gjunj
ma hapi zinxhirin
dhe në çastin tjetër
veç ishte
poshtë
dhe i demonstronte marifetllëqet e veta.

e rrëkëlleva
pijen
e mbusha edhe një.

qe e 
mirë.
kishte 
diplomuar
në njëfarë kolegji diku në
lindje.

jepi, Helgë,
jepi!

atëherë u dëgjua trokitja e
zëshme
në 
derë.

HANK, A ËSHTË HELGA
TE TI?

KUSH?

HELGA!

SALL NJË ÇAST!

JAM NINA, ËSHTË DASHUR TË
TAKOHEMI KËTU ME
HELGËN, KEMI NJË
BEFASI TË VOCKËL PËR
TY!

DESHE TMA VJEDHËSH
WHISKEYN, MOJ
KURVË!

HANK, LERMË TË
HYJ!

kënaqu, Helgë,
kënaqu!

HANK!

Helgë, ti kurvë e stërqime...
Helgë! Helgë! Helgë!!

u largova dhe u 
çova

lëre të hyjë.

shkova deri në 
banjo.

kur dola të dyjat
rrinin në dhomë
duke pirë whiskey e cigare
dhe me diç zëshëm
qeshnin.
atëherë më
panë.

50 copë, tha Nina.

25 copë, u përgjigja.

atëherë
sduam.

atëherë mosni.

Nina shfryu
dufin.
dakord, ti 
bastard i lirë, 25
copë!

pastaj u çua dhe
filloi të
zhveshet.

ishte më kryeneçja
ndër
të gjithat.

Helga u çua dhe
filloi të
zhveshet.

ia mbusha vetes
pijen.
ngandonjëherë pyes veten
se çhamam po
ndodh
këndejpari,
thashë.

mos kij
merak fare, babëlok
thjesht
merre shtruar këtë gjendje!

sall ta di se çfarë
pritet prej meje
të bëj?

bëj
çfarëdo hamam
qejfi
që ta kënda,
u përgjigj Nina
derisa ***** i
shkëlqente
në dritën
e llambës.



*
turma*

ata kanë qejf të mblidhen dhe të bëjnë muhabet tërë natën e 
lume derisa ua mbushi gotat me verë.
gruas sime më duket se nuk i pengojnë edhe vjehrra ime
kënaqet me ta.
këmbime të vogla derisa orët i kanë 
hequr duart e këmbët,
kokat i kanë çuar në **** të samës.
smund të besoj se po
rrinë këtu.
smund tu besoj fjalëve e as qeshjes së 
tyre.
nuk kam ide se çhamam kërkojnë këtu.
askënd se kam ftuar.
jam burrë.
më duhet të veproj në mënyrë të qytetëruar.
më duhet të sillem si ata.
megjithatë do të jetoj edhe pas tyre.
kjo natë nuk do të më shndërrojë në ta.

ka pasur raste kur i kam përzënë të
tillët.
por ma vonë dëgjoja 
se çfarë bishe kam qenë.

e tash po rri me ta,
po përpiqem të dëgjoj.
bile herë pas here e them nga ndonjë fjalë.
nuk kanë ide se si ndihem.

jam posi kirurg që operon nyjen,
që ekzaminon natyrën malinje.
çuditërisht, ska asgjë për tu mësuar.

natënemirë, natënemirë, kini kujdes në
vozitje.

pas që ikin
vendi vetvetiu rimodelohet,
macet dalin nga fshehja,
e unë e kam çastin e parë të
qetë.

gruaja ime dhe unë rrimë së bashku.
nuk them gjë për këta që 
ikën.
hëna shndrit nëpër
dyert e xhamta
e jeta la në mua
sipërfaqe të këndshme.
i kam mbijetuar
edhe
një
herë.


në Karlton larg Western Ave.

derisa qiratë rriten tjetërkund
këtu vijnë të jetojnë 
të vobektit
njerëzit në asistencë sociale dhe kredi
familje të mëdha me punë të këqija
dhe vetmitarë të çuditshëm
që presin të vdesin
në konvikte pleqësh.

këtu mes salloneve për masazh
pengtoreve
dyqaneve për pije
të zënë në smog dhe në rraskapitje
bile edhe qentë duken të
të paaftë për kurrgjë
nuk lehin as
nuk i ndjekin macet,
e macet shëtisin poshtë-lart 
rrugëve
dhe kurrë nuk gjuajnë zogj
zogjtë janë këtu pranë nesh - 
veç se nuk mund t'i shihni
mund sall t'i dëgjoni
diku
rreth 3:30 në mëngjes
pasi që edhe prostituta e mbramë më në fund të
jetë qirë.

qiratë edhe këtu rriten
por në krahasim me të tjerët
ne jetojmë falas
ngase askush nuk dëshiron të jetojë me
dikë të ngjashëm si ne.
asnjëri prej nesh nuk ka automobil të ri
shumica prej nesh ecën
dhe nuk na ndien se kush do ti fitojë
zgjedhjet.

por edhe ne kemi rrahës 
grash këtu
bash si edhe të tjerët
edhe rrahës fëmijësh
bash si edhe të tjerët
edhe maniakë seksualë
edhe aparate televizive
bash si të tjerët

edhe ne do të vdesim
bash si të tjerët
veç se pak më herët edhe do të hamë
bash si të tjerët
veç se me ushqim më të lirë
edhe gënjejmë
bash si tjerët
sall me më pak
imagjinatë.
dhe sado që prostitutat tona nuk duken
aq bukur si gratë tuaja
kujtoj se macet tona edhe zogjtë edhe qentë tanë 
janë më të mirë
dhe mos harroni edhe
qiraja.



*sall një është Cervantes*

ska dobi, më duhet të pranoj,
kam rënë në bllokadën e parë
të përnjëmendtë të krijimtarisë
pas më shumë se
5 dekadash
shtypjeje.
i kam do arsyetime:
qe një kohë jam i
sëmurë
dhe po i afrohem moshës
70  vjeçe.
e kur iu afroheni të
70 gjithnjë mendoni mbi
mundësinë e të 
huqurit.
por më ngushëllon 
fakti se
Cervantes
veprën e tij më të mirë e ka shkruar
në moshën 
80 vjeçare.
por sa
Cervantesë
ka?

më pat llastuar
lehtësia me të cilën i krijoja
gjërat,
atëherë u paraqit
kjo ngecje
e teveqeltë.

e tash
me kapsllëk shpirtëror 
jam bërë zemërak,
dy herë i kam bërtitur gruas
kësaj jave,
një herë duke e thyer gotën 
në sqoll.
sjellje e pahijshme,
nerva të dobët,
stil i 
keq.

do të detyrohem ta pranoj këtë
bllokadë krijimtarie.
ndreq të mallkuar le të vejë çdo gjë,
jam i lumtur që jam gjallë,
jam i lumtur që nuk kam
kancer.
jam i lumtur në një qind 
mënyra tjera. 
ngandonjëherë natën
në shtrat
në një a dy pas mesnate
mendoj mbi këtë
se sa i lumtur jam
dhe kjo më mban
zgjuar.

e sa për tani, unë kaherë kam shkruar me
egoizëm, që domethënë, për ta kënaqur
vetveten.
duke i vënë gjërat në letër, më lehtë
kam mundur të 
jetoja me to.

tash, kjo ka
marrë fund.

po i shikoj pleqtë tjerë me bastunë
si rrinë nëpër banka në stacion autobusi,
i zgurdullojnë sytë në diell dhe
gjë sshohin.
dhe e di që ka ende
pleq
nëpër spitale dhe nëpër shtëpi
pleqsh
që rrinë drejt në krevatet
e veta
që llomotisin mbi
oturak.
vdekja sështë gjë, o vëlla,
jeta është e
vështirë.

të shkruarit ka qenë burim i
rinisë sime,
kurvë imja, dashuri imja,
bixhoz imi.

zotat më kanë lazdruar.

shiko, megjithatë ende jam i 
lumtur,
ngase të shkruash mbi
bllokadë krijimtarie
është më mirë se mos të shkruash
fare.


duke ndenjur pranë IBM

edhe një natë vere e qetë dhe me vapë,
insekte t'imëta sillen rreth gotës sime me verë, shishes 
sime të verës.

sërish mendoj mbi vdekjen time
derisa simfonia e Brahmsit mbaron në
radio.

kuajt sot s'vrapuan (jo
këtu) por ka  pasur të shtëna, vrasje,
bombardime në shumë vende të
botës.
njëfarë zënke
gjithmonë e kemi
pranë.

e vitet kalojnë ngadalë e vitet kalojnë
shpejt e vitet
kalojnë.

duket se s'ka qenë moti kur
Henry Miller plak ka qenë ende
gjallë.
përherë gjente vashëza të reja për t'ia fshirë
pluhurin nga abazhuri, të pozojnë për të, e që ti përgatisnin
mezetllëqe t'imta.
çfarë dashnori, kurrë s'është ngopur me
to.

sidoqoftë, 5 macet e mia nuk e durojnë vapën, rrinë 
përjashta përposh kaçubës së freskët të dëllinjës
dhe më dëgjojnë si
shtyp.
ngandonjëherë më sjellin dhurata:
zogj apo minj.
atëherë kemi mosmarrë-
veshje të lezetshme.
e ato zbythën
më shikojnë
e sytë sikur thonë: ky tip nuk është tamam,
s'ka haber se kësisoj 
bëhen këto punë.

edhe një natë vape vere derisa rri këtu
dhe prapë po aktroj
se jam shkrimtar.
e gjëja më e keqe
natyrisht
është
se fjalët kurrë nuk e kanë
përnjëmend të vërshojnë për asnjërin prej
nesh.

disa netëve e nxirrja letrën
nga makina dhe e 
mbaja mbi 
çakmak, shkrepja
dhe prisja të shihja
rezultatin.

"Hank, prapë po djeg diçka?"
pyeste gruaja ime.

sidoqoftë, tash në radio lëshojnë edhe një
kompozitor tjetër
dhe ajo që ai mund të bëjë me notat e veta
është goxha e kufizuar.
jam krenar shkaku i tij, por
në të njëjtën kohë edhe i pikëlluar.

radio është i moçëm dhe i pluhurosur
edhe ai më drejtohet
përmes
altoparlantit.

duket se fshihet aty diku brenda
e unë dua ta ngushëlloj, gjoja:
"më vjen keq, o shok i shkretë, por
krijimtaria i ka kufijtë e
vet".

edhe një natë vape vere
edhe një fletë letre në këtë makinë.
edhe më shumë insekte, edhe më shumë cigare në
këtë dhomë, kësaj here, urra, urra, i humbur
në mizorinë lemeritëse të ditës
altoparlanti në radio fillon të oshëtijë, të dridhet
derisa kompozitori shkarkohet në mua, është i mirë
biri i bushtrës
aq i guximshëm përkundër kufizimeve të veta
derisa macet presin nën kaçubën
e dëllinjes e unë i qes vetes edhe më shumë verë, edhe më shumë verë,
edhe më shumë.


*redaktori*

rrinte ulur në kuzhinë   pranë tavolinës së vogël në qoshe
duke lexuar dorëshkrimet   duke shkruar nga një refuzim të shkurtër
mbi secilin  duke ia vën nga një kapse letrash   pastaj
i fuste prapë   në zarfat bojëkafe   prej
manile.

kishte qenë duke lexuar    më shumë se një orë e tridhjetë e pesë 
minuta    dhe s'kishte pas gjetur bash asnjë poezi

pra   do të duhej   të vepronte si zakonisht
për numrin e ardhshëm:   t'i shkruante poezitë vet dhe
t'ua trillonte emrat   autorëve.

në ç'hamam treti   talenti?

në 3 dekadat e fundit    poetët janë
zhdukur 
plotësisht   ishte sikur të lexoje    gjëra
nga shtëpia e 
të krisurve.

por
Rabowskin   do ta ruante
për në fund

Rabowski kishte çuar 8 apo dhjetë poezi në tufë
por gjithmonë   në to mund të gjeje një apo dy
të mira.

psherëtiu   dhe i nxori poezitë e 
Rabowskit.

mengadalë i lexoi   dhe e përfundoi leximin

u çua   dhe shkoi te frigoriferi
mori
një konservë birre   e hapi   dhe prapë u
ul

sërish i lexoi poezitë   të gjitha
ishin të dobëta   bile edhe Rabowski
kishte ngrënë ***.

redaktori nxori kartelën e shtypur ku shkruante se poezitë refuzohen dhe shkroi   "mbase paske pasur javë të
mbrapshtë."
pastaj i ktheu poezitë në
zarfë manile   e mbylli   e hodhi
në maje të turrës   për postim

atëherë mori birrën   u ul në divan buzë 
gruas

ajo shikonte John Carsonin
edhe ky e shikoi

Carson ishte i dobët   Carson e dinte se ishte i dobët   por
s'mund të bënte kurrnjësend mbi këtë
çështje.

redaktori u çua   me konservën e birrës   dhe
nisi të ngjitet
shkallëve.

"ku po shkon?" e pyeti
gruaja.

"në shtrat   të fle."

"por   herët është."

"në **** të s'amës   edhe unë e di!"

"ani de   s'ke nevojë të sillesh  bash 
kësisoj!"

ai u fut në dhomën e fjetjes   e stërqoku
butonin në mur
u shfaq një shkrepëtimë e shkurtër drite   dhe pastaj
drita sipër kokës së tij u
sos.

u ul në cep të shtratit   dhe e përfundoi 
birrën në
terr.



*vullkan i shuar*

baristi në lokalin e Mussos
më mban mend nga koha kur
isha
në zhele,
dhe rrija
i mbështetur për druri
me gruan
më të keqe e më të zëshme
dhe
kur
pinim tepër
derdhnim pije
e bëheshim të
pasjellshëm.

tash 
futem 
heshturi me ndonjë
intervistues
regjisor filmi
apo me ndonjë
aktor
apo 
me gruan time
dhe me një a
dy miq të
respektuar.

e pastaj
herë pas here
e vërej baristin
si më shikon
dhe e di
se e kujton
atë kohë
dhe si
ishte atëherë
dhe ia kthej
shikimin
e sytë e mi
ia çojnë 
porosinë:
unë jam ai bash i 
njëjti, loco, sall
rrethanat
kanë 
ndryshuar
por
unë jam
bash i njëjti.

e pastaj
prapë i kthehem
atij
më këdo
që rri
dhe më duket
se 
edhe ata mendojnë,
se kur 
do të dal mendsh
përsëri?

ti ske këtu
ama bash
kurrgjë, loco,
përveç se 
të presësh
e 
të shikosh.


*rruga e moçme*

ishte flokëzezë
nga ato që të shkallojnë fare
e që spushtohej lehtë
dhe për besë mbase edhe pata luajtur mendsh
por për çudi disi më priu fati dhe ajo vetë më pushtoi
në shtrat ishte vërtet mbretëreshë kënaqësie
megjithëqë ato punë nuk i bënim sall në shtrat
dhe kur ikte edhe kësaj i thosha si të tjerave
qafën e thefsh e kurrë mos u kthefsh
por rodi i tyre zakonisht kthehet
qoftë te unë qoftë te ndonjë tjetër më i mbrapshtë se unë
bile më shpesh te çorodat se te unë

bukur moti se kisha parë
e kur isha në hall
dhe i kisha punët pisk
më binin ndërmend
fjalët e saja dhe qeshja vetmevete
kur rehatohej thoshte
kurrë nuk do të zbrisja nga kjo maje
(i pëlqenin do këngë të përçudëta: sytë e kaltër në të zbehtë 
dhe në shenjtëri, i thosha si mund të durosh këtë hallakamë
trus! ma kthente)
i përshpërisja oj shtrigë flokëkuqe rri sa të rrihet
kënaqe shpirtin loçkë e shijoje kënaqësinë sa je aty
sado që
edhe vetë e dinte se aty smund të rrinte
as tërë ditën as tërë natën
shkaku i motit të ligë
shkaku i motit të bukur
shkaku i shkollës
dhe pasi që shijonte kënaqësinë
zbriste nga maja
e më thoshte
o teveqel
kot e ke
kurrë ske për të shkuar në parajsë
pse moj shtrigë flokëkuqe (vërtet donte ti ngjyroste flokët
në të kuqe ngase ishte flokëzezë)
ke bërë shumë mëkate
po çfarë mëkatesh o jogurti im
dëgjo këndej dhe mbaje mend mirë kurrë më
mos gabo të quash jogurt
unë jam ajkë more dështak ma kthente
derisa i binte 
një hije trishtimi
e unë e quaja jogurt ngase njëherë ia pata lyer trupin
me jogurt në vend se me mjaltë dhe ia pata lëpirë
atë siç lëpin qeni *****

dhe tash së voni kur e takova
e pyeta për atë vakinë e moçme
pse më thoshe kurrë sdo të shkosh në parajsë
ngase smë ke martuar more dështak i përbetuar
por si të të martoj moj shtriga ime kur unë
i shkreti smund ta mbaj as veten gjallë e lëre më ty

u ndamë
unë vazhdova rrugës sime të moçme
e ajo
ajo si gjithnjë ktheu diku
te ndonjë çorod.



*ajri edhe drita dhe koha e hapësira*

" - e di. gjithnjë kam pasur telashe
a gruaja, a puna, diç
gjithmonë më pengonte
por tash
e kam shitur shtëpinë, e kam gjetur këtë
vend,  studio të madh, do të duhej ta shohësh hapësirën dhe
dritën.
Për herë të parë në jetë do të kem vend dhe kohë për
të krijuar."

jo zemër, nëse vërtet do të krijosh
ti do të krijosh pavarësisht se a punon 
16 orë në ditë në minierë
apo
do të krijosh në dhomë të vockël me 3 fëmijë
derisa jeton me ndihmë 
sociale
do të krijosh me një pjesë të trurit
apo të trupit të 
dëmtuar,
do të krijosh i verbër
sakat
i çmendur,
do të krijosh edhe kur macja të zvarritet 
nëpër shpinë derisa
i tërë qyteti dridhet nga tërmeti, bombardimet,
vërshimet dhe zjarri.

zemër, ajri edhe drita dhe koha e hapësira
s'kanë kurrgjë të bëjnë me këtë
dhe mos krijo asgjë
përveç mbase një jete më të gjatë që
të gjesh arsyetime të
reja.


*Përktheu: Fadil BAJRAJ*

----------


## bonitaa

Ah Sa NaTe E LuMtUrE
Ah Sa NaTe E QeTe
GjItHmOn Me KuJtOhEsH
NgA OrA 12Te

----------


## Postmodern

_Charles Bukowski (1920-1994) është poeti
më i imituar amerikan. Veprat e tij u përkthyen
në dhjeta gjuhë të botës. Vdiq në
moshën 74-vjeçare dhe një numër i madh
i shkrimeve të tij u botuan pas vdekjes.
Këto poezi janë marrë nga libri i tij i fundit
"Slouching Toward Nirvana", ECCO,
An Imprint of HarperCollinsPublishers,
që u botua në janar të këtij viti._

*FILMAT*
Duke vazhduar t'i ndjekim ne i bëjmë
shumë prej atyre
producentëve, regjisorëve dhe aktorëve
shumë të pasur.
ata fitojnë miliona dollarë, martohen ndërmjet
vete,
jetojnë në vila, dhe një herë në vit në ndarjen
e Çmimeve të Akademisë
mbulojnë vetveten me
lëvdata. E gjithë kjo i bënë të besojnë se
vërtet kanë bërë diç të rëndësishme por
është vetëm publiku i pa mend që i shikon
dhe i
kapërdinë këta qulla të pa lezet, të cilët i
pasurojnë, i shndërrojnë disa prej tyre në të
ashtuquajtura
legjenda, të cilat më pas e stërmadhojnë
talentin e tyre
të keq.
Budallenjtë i shndërrojnë budallenjtë tjerë
në idhuj.
Njerëzit e çojnë huq jetën e tyre dhe mendjet
e tyre
duke ndenjur në terr
derisa shumë e më shumë filma prodhohen.
*
BISEDË E SHKURTËR*
Në rregull, derisa jemi duke kremtuar me
mirësi sonte
dhe derisa muzika e trentë klasike më pushton
nga
radioja ime e vockël, po e ndez një puro të
këndshme
dhe po e kuptoj se ende jam goxha i fortë
dhe se
shekulli i XXI gati më ka zënë
Po eci pa u ndier drejt orës 5 të mëngjesit
në këtë natë të errët.
Pesë macet e mia hyjnë e dalin, duke më
kërkuar,
i kam përkëdhelur, u kam folur, ato
janë plot me frika të tyre vetjake të farkëtuara
nga shekujt
e mëparshëm të vrazhdësisë dhe keqtrajtimit
por kujtoj se ato më duan aq sa munden,
sidoqoftë, ajo që po përpiqem të them këtu
është se të shkruarit tash është po aq
ngazëllyese dhe i marrë dhe
bash rrezikim i madh për mua aq sa ka
qenë gjithmonë, ngase vdekja
pas gjithë këtyre viteve
shëtit nëpër dhomë me mua tash dhe më
flet me butësi,
duke më pyetur, a mendon se ende je
shkrimtar
i vërtetë? A je i kënaqur me atë që ke bërë?
dëgjo, lërmë ta pi një nga ato
purot.
Shërbehu, halabake, i them.
Vdekja e ndezë dhe ne rrimë ndenjur pa
folur për një copë herë.
mund ta ndiej këtu me mua.
A nuk të merr malli për egërsinë
e rinisë? Më në fund më pyet.
Jo edhe aq shumë, i them.
Por a nuk të vjen keq për gjërat
që kanë tretur?
Aspak, i them.
A nuk të mungojnë, Ajo më pyet me dredhi,
vashat
që të futeshin nëpër dritare?
E gjitha që sillnin ishin lajme të këqija, i
them asaj
Mirëpo iluzioni, ajo thotë, a nuk të mungon
iluzioni?
Ta merr mendja, pse ty jo, a? e pyes.
Unë nuk kam iluzione, ajo thotë
trishtueshëm.
Më fal, kam harruar për një gjë të tillë, i
them, pastaj i afrohem
dritares.
I patrembur dhe çuditërisht i kënaqur
për të shikuar shkrepjen e agut
të ngrohtë.

*DIÇKA PO TROKET NË
DERË*Një dritë e bardhë e madhe agon përgjatë
kontinentit
derisa u servilosemi traditave tona të dështuara,
shpesh vrasim për t'i ruajtur ato
ose ngandonjëherë vrasim sall për të
vrarë.
Nuk duket të ketë farë rëndësie: përgjigjet
tunden bash
te e pakapshmja,
dora s'i kap, mendja s'i kap.
Udhëheqësit e të kaluarës ishin të pamjaftueshëm,
Udhëheqësit e tanishëm janë të papërgatitur.
Fort shtrëngohemi e mblidhemi kulaç në
shtrat natën dhe presim.
Është pritje e pa shpresë, më shumë sikur
lutje për dëshirë të pamerituar.
E gjitha duket shumë e më shumë sikur film
i njëjtë
i vjetër.
Aktorët janë të tjerë ama fabula është e
njëjtë:

----------


## angeldust

*Revolte ne prapavije*

Sapo kam shpenzuar nje-ore-e-gjysem
duke gjymtuar te te nesermes
karta.
kur do tja nis me poezite?
epo, atyre vetem do tju duhet te presin
do tju duhet te ngrohin kembet ne
paradhome
ku do te ulen duke bere thashetheme per
mua
ky Çinaski, a nuk e kupton qe
pa ne ai para shume kohesh
do kishte rrjedhur, vdekur?
ai e di kete, por mendon se mund te na mbaje
ne sqepin e tij dhe te na therrase.
ai eshte nje mosmirenjohes!
le tja bllokojme frymezimin!
po!
po!
po!
poezite e vogla perplasin kembet me kenaqesi
dhe qeshin.
pastaj ajo me e madhja çohet dhe
ec drejt deres.
hej, ku po shkon? e 
pyesin.
diku ku me 
vleresojne.
pastaj, ajo 
dhe te tjerat
veniten.

----------


## Postmodern

Charles BUKOWSKI


poezia

të
duhet
shumë

dëshpërim

pakënaqësi

dhe
zhgënjim

për të 
shkruar

nja
disa
poezi
të mira.

nuk është
për
secilin

as për 

ta
shkruar

e bile as për

ta 
lexuar.








përderja

sikur shumica prej jush, edhe unë kam pasur vende të ndryshme pune 
ashtu që ndihem sikur të mi kishin nxjerrë rropullitë e barkut e tmi
kishin flakur në erë.
rrugës kam takuar disa njerëz të mirë 
e po ashtu
edhe asi të llojit tjetër.
ende kur i kujtoj të gjithë ata
me të cilët kam punuar -
bile sado që kanë kaluar dekada -
Karli
më bie ndër mend i
pari.

më kujtohet Karli: puna jonë e kërkonte që
të dytë të mbanim përparëse
të lidhura mbrapa dhe rreth
qafës me lidhëse.

isha vartës i Karlit.
"e kemi një punë të lehtë", më
pati thënë.

secilën ditë derisa një nga një arrinin shefat tanë
Karli do të bënte një përulje të lehtë në bel,
buzëqeshte, dhe me nojmë koke
përshëndeste secilin: "mirë mëngjesi Dr. Stein",
ose "mirë mëngjesi z. Day" apo
Zonja Knight ose nëse dama ishte beqare
"mirë mëngjesi, Lilly" apo Betty ose Fran.

Unë kurrë
s'flisja.

Karli dukej i brengosur lidhur me këtë dhe 
një ditë më mori mënjanë: "hej,
ku n'hamam tjetërkund do ti 
kesh dy orë pushim dreke siç i kemi
këtu?

"askund, ma thotë mendja"

"ani de, në rregull, për tipat si ti dhe unë,
punë më të mirë smund të gjejmë, krejt çna duhet
këtu e kemi."
prisja.

"prandaj shiko, është vështirë t'u bësh lajka në fillim, as
unë nuk e kisha aq lehtë
por pas pak kohe e kuptova se kjo
s'kishte kurrfarë rëndësie.
sall u mbylla në lëvozhgë,
tash e kam lëvozhgën time, a e ke të
qartë?

e shikova dhe vërtet dukej si të kishte
lëvozhgë, kishte çehre si të maskuar
dhe sytë i kishte të pakuptimtë, bosh dhe
të pashqetësuar; shikoja në guaskë të shkokëluar e të rrahur nga 
era dhe shiu.

disa javë kaluan.
asgjë nuk ndryshoi: Karli përkulej e laritej dhe buzëqeshte
i paepur, i përkryer në rolin
e vet.
që ne ishim të dëmtueshëm, kjo ndoshta s'kishte rëndësi për
të
apo
që zotat e mëdhenj mund t'na
shikonin.

E bëja punën
time.

atëherë, një ditë, Karli përsëri më 
tërhoqi mënjanë.

"dëgjo, Dr. Morely më ka biseduar
për ty."

"po?"

"më ka pyetur se ç'dreqin
ke."

"çka i ke 
thënë?"

"i kam thënë se je i
ri."

"të falemnderit."

si e mora rrogën, e braktisa
punën

megjithatë

edhe më tej 
duhej 
të pranoja punë të 
ngjashme
dhe
derisa shikoja
Karlët e rinj
më në fund i fala të gjithë
përveç veten:

duke qenë i dëmtueshëm ngandonjëherë e bën
njeriun
të çuditshëm
pothuajse
të papunësueshëm
shumë të
urryer -
shërbëtor të paaftë të
iniciativës 
së lirë.



vdekja po mi pi purot

ta dini; sërish jam këtu
i dehur
po e dëgjoj Çajkovskin
në radio.
Jezu, e kam dëgjuar para 47
vjetësh
kur isha shkrimtar që vdiste urie
e ja tash këtu
prapë
e tash kam fituar famë të pjesërishme si
shkrimtar
e vdekja bredh
nëpër këtë dhomë
poshtë-lart
duke mi pirë purot e mia
dhe verën time me gllënjka
të vockëla
derisa Çajku me ngulm merr hakun
me Pathetiquen e vet,
njëfarë rrugëtimi ka qenë
e i gjithë fati që pata pasur qe
ai që zaret i pata hedhur bash
ashtu si duhej:
vdisja urie për artin tim, vdisja sall që ti
shtija në dorë 5 minuta të mallkuar, 5 orë,
5 ditë 
e krejt çka doja ishte ta nxirrja fjalën
prej vetes;
fama, paraja, se çaja fare kokën për to:
doja sall ta nxirrja atë fjalë nga vetja
e ata më donin buzë presës së stampimit,
linjës së montimit në fabrikë
donin të bëhesha magacinier në 
shtëpi mallrash.

mirë de, thotë vdekja, derisa endej nëpër dhomë,
kot e ke do të të rrëmbej
çfarëdo që të kesh qenë:
shkrimtar, shofer taksie, kodosh, kasap,
parashutist, do të të kap

mirë e ke zemër, i them.

e tash pijmë së bashku
derisa 1 pas mesnate kalon mengadalë në 2
pas mesnate dhe 
sall ajo e di çastin
e duhur, por unë përnjëmend e 
kam mashtruar: i kam pasur 
5 minutat e mi të mallkuar
e bile, bile edhe më
tepër.


mollok shkëmbi

Nina ishte më e zorshmja ndër
të gjithat,
zoçka më e tukeqtë të cilën e kam njohur
deri në atë çast
dhe derisa rrija ashtu përballë
tv tim bardhë e zi 
që e pata blerë në dyqanin e gjërave të përdorura
e shikoja lajme
kur dëgjova një
zë të dyshimtë
nga kuzhina
dhe vrapova atje
dhe e pashë atë me 
shishe whiskey të plotë 
të 5stë 
dhe me shishe në dorë
ishte nisur të dalë kah dera e pasme
e verandës
por unë e kapa dhe ia 
mbërtheva shishen. 
nëma shishen, moj
kurvicë e shkërdhyer!
dhe ia filluam të kacafytemi rreth
shishes
dhe tju them drejt
goxha mirë
më pati 
munduar
por 
më në fund ia mora
dhe i thashë që ta
bajë bishtin nga banesa
ime.
jetonte në të njëjtën ndërtesë
vetëm se në pjesën e mbramë
në katin e sipërm.

e kyça derën
mora shishen dhe
gotën
dhe shkova te divani
u ula dhe
e çela shishen dhe ia
mbusha vetes një pije të
mirë.

e shkyça tv dhe
rrija ashtu
duke menduar se çfarë zoçke
e mbrapshtë 
qe Nina.
më ranë ndër mend
bile
nja dhjetë mutsihane
që mi pati
bërë.

çfarë kurve,
çfarë gruaje molloku.

rrija ashtu duke pirë whiskey
më gllënjka të vockëla
dhe pyesja veten
çhamam kërkoja
me Ninën.

e atëherë u dëgjua
trokitja në
derë.
qe shoqja e Ninës,
Helga.

ku është Nina?
pyeti.

u përpoq tma vjedhë
whiskeyin, dhe ia
dhashë një shqelm
****ëve.

më ka thënë të takohem
me të këtu.

për çarsye?

thotë se ajo dhe unë
do ta bëjmë atë punë
para teje
sall për 50 dollarë.

25 dollarë.

ajo tha 50.

siç po e sheh nuk është
këtu... deshe të pish
diç?

ta merr mendja...

ia solla gotën Helgës
ia mbusha
me whiskey.
e piu
një gllënjkë.

ndoshta tha ajo,
do të duhej ta marr
Ninën.

sdua tia shoh sytë
këtu.

pse, or?

sepse është kurvë.

Helga e mbaroi
pijen dhe unë ia 
mbusha edhe një.
e piu një
gllënjkë.

Benny mthotë se jam
kurvë, unë nuk jam
kurvë.

Benny qe tipi
me tcilin
bashkëjetonte.

e di se sje
kurvë, Helgë.

të falemnderit. Ske farë
muzike?

sall radio...

e shikoi
u çua
dhe e
ndezi,
njëfarë muzike filloi
të kumbojë.

Helga filloi të
vallëzonte
duke mbajtur gotën me
whiskey në njërën
dorë.
qe valltare e 
dobët
dukej
qesharake.


pushoi së vallëzuari
e hurbi pijen
rrokullisi gotën përmbi
qilim
pastaj u vërsul drejt
meje
ra në gjunj
ma hapi zinxhirin
dhe në çastin tjetër
veç ishte
poshtë
dhe i demonstronte marifetllëqet e veta.

e rrëkëlleva
pijen
e mbusha edhe një.

qe e 
mirë.
kishte 
diplomuar
në njëfarë kolegji diku në
lindje.

jepi, Helgë,
jepi!

atëherë u dëgjua trokitja e
zëshme
në 
derë.

HANK, A ËSHTË HELGA
TE TI?

KUSH?

HELGA!

SALL NJË ÇAST!

JAM NINA, ËSHTË DASHUR TË
TAKOHEMI KËTU ME
HELGËN, KEMI NJË
BEFASI TË VOCKËL PËR
TY!

DESHE TMA VJEDHËSH
WHISKEYN, MOJ
KURVË!

HANK, LERMË TË
HYJ!

kënaqu, Helgë,
kënaqu!

HANK!

Helgë, ti kurvë e stërqime...
Helgë! Helgë! Helgë!!

u largova dhe u 
çova

lëre të hyjë.

shkova deri në 
banjo.

kur dola të dyjat
rrinin në dhomë
duke pirë whiskey e cigare
dhe me diç zëshëm
qeshnin.
atëherë më
panë.

50 copë, tha Nina.

25 copë, u përgjigja.

atëherë
sduam.

atëherë mosni.

Nina shfryu
dufin.
dakord, ti 
bastard i lirë, 25
copë!

pastaj u çua dhe
filloi të
zhveshet.

ishte më kryeneçja
ndër
të gjithat.

Helga u çua dhe
filloi të
zhveshet.

ia mbusha vetes
pijen.
ngandonjëherë pyes veten
se çhamam po
ndodh
këndejpari,
thashë.

mos kij
merak fare, babëlok
thjesht
merre shtruar këtë gjendje!

sall ta di se çfarë
pritet prej meje
të bëj?

bëj
çfarëdo hamam
qejfi
që ta kënda,
u përgjigj Nina
derisa ***** i
shkëlqente
në dritën
e llambës.




turma

ata kanë qejf të mblidhen dhe të bëjnë muhabet tërë natën e 
lume derisa ua mbushi gotat me verë.
gruas sime më duket se nuk i pengojnë edhe vjehrra ime
kënaqet me ta.
këmbime të vogla derisa orët i kanë 
hequr duart e këmbët,
kokat i kanë çuar në **** të samës.
smund të besoj se po
rrinë këtu.
smund tu besoj fjalëve e as qeshjes së 
tyre.
nuk kam ide se çhamam kërkojnë këtu.
askënd se kam ftuar.
jam burrë.
më duhet të veproj në mënyrë të qytetëruar.
më duhet të sillem si ata.
megjithatë do të jetoj edhe pas tyre.
kjo natë nuk do të më shndërrojë në ta.

ka pasur raste kur i kam përzënë të
tillët.
por ma vonë dëgjoja 
se çfarë bishe kam qenë.

e tash po rri me ta,
po përpiqem të dëgjoj.
bile herë pas here e them nga ndonjë fjalë.
nuk kanë ide se si ndihem.

jam posi kirurg që operon nyjen,
që ekzaminon natyrën malinje.
çuditërisht, ska asgjë për tu mësuar.

natënemirë, natënemirë, kini kujdes në
vozitje.

pas që ikin
vendi vetvetiu rimodelohet,
macet dalin nga fshehja,
e unë e kam çastin e parë të
qetë.

gruaja ime dhe unë rrimë së bashku.
nuk them gjë për këta që 
ikën.
hëna shndrit nëpër
dyert e xhamta
e jeta la në mua
sipërfaqe të këndshme.
i kam mbijetuar
edhe
një
herë.


në Karlton larg Western Ave.

derisa qiratë rriten tjetërkund
këtu vijnë të jetojnë 
të vobektit
njerëzit në asistencë sociale dhe kredi
familje të mëdha me punë të këqija
dhe vetmitarë të çuditshëm
që presin të vdesin
në konvikte pleqësh.

këtu mes salloneve për masazh
pengtoreve
dyqaneve për pije
të zënë në smog dhe në rraskapitje
bile edhe qentë duken të
të paaftë për kurrgjë
nuk lehin as
nuk i ndjekin macet,
e macet shëtisin poshtë-lart 
rrugëve
dhe kurrë nuk gjuajnë zogj
zogjtë janë këtu pranë nesh - 
veç se nuk mund t'i shihni
mund sall t'i dëgjoni
diku
rreth 3:30 në mëngjes
pasi që edhe prostituta e mbramë më në fund të
jetë qirë.

qiratë edhe këtu rriten
por në krahasim me të tjerët
ne jetojmë falas
ngase askush nuk dëshiron të jetojë me
dikë të ngjashëm si ne.
asnjëri prej nesh nuk ka automobil të ri
shumica prej nesh ecën
dhe nuk na ndien se kush do ti fitojë
zgjedhjet.

por edhe ne kemi rrahës 
grash këtu
bash si edhe të tjerët
edhe rrahës fëmijësh
bash si edhe të tjerët
edhe maniakë seksualë
edhe aparate televizive
bash si të tjerët

edhe ne do të vdesim
bash si të tjerët
veç se pak më herët edhe do të hamë
bash si të tjerët
veç se me ushqim më të lirë
edhe gënjejmë
bash si tjerët
sall me më pak
imagjinatë.
dhe sado që prostitutat tona nuk duken
aq bukur si gratë tuaja
kujtoj se macet tona edhe zogjtë edhe qentë tanë 
janë më të mirë
dhe mos harroni edhe
qiraja.



sall një është Cervantes

ska dobi, më duhet të pranoj,
kam rënë në bllokadën e parë
të përnjëmendtë të krijimtarisë
pas më shumë se
5 dekadash
shtypjeje.
i kam do arsyetime:
qe një kohë jam i
sëmurë
dhe po i afrohem moshës
70  vjeçe.
e kur iu afroheni të
70 gjithnjë mendoni mbi
mundësinë e të 
huqurit.
por më ngushëllon 
fakti se
Cervantes
veprën e tij më të mirë e ka shkruar
në moshën 
80 vjeçare.
por sa
Cervantesë
ka?

më pat llastuar
lehtësia me të cilën i krijoja
gjërat,
atëherë u paraqit
kjo ngecje
e teveqeltë.

e tash
me kapsllëk shpirtëror 
jam bërë zemërak,
dy herë i kam bërtitur gruas
kësaj jave,
një herë duke e thyer gotën 
në sqoll.
sjellje e pahijshme,
nerva të dobët,
stil i 
keq.

do të detyrohem ta pranoj këtë
bllokadë krijimtarie.
ndreq të mallkuar le të vejë çdo gjë,
jam i lumtur që jam gjallë,
jam i lumtur që nuk kam
kancer.
jam i lumtur në një qind 
mënyra tjera. 
ngandonjëherë natën
në shtrat
në një a dy pas mesnate
mendoj mbi këtë
se sa i lumtur jam
dhe kjo më mban
zgjuar.

e sa për tani, unë kaherë kam shkruar me
egoizëm, që domethënë, për ta kënaqur
vetveten.
duke i vënë gjërat në letër, më lehtë
kam mundur të 
jetoja me to.

tash, kjo ka
marrë fund.

po i shikoj pleqtë tjerë me bastunë
si rrinë nëpër banka në stacion autobusi,
i zgurdullojnë sytë në diell dhe
gjë sshohin.
dhe e di që ka ende
pleq
nëpër spitale dhe nëpër shtëpi
pleqsh
që rrinë drejt në krevatet
e veta
që llomotisin mbi
oturak.
vdekja sështë gjë, o vëlla,
jeta është e
vështirë.

të shkruarit ka qenë burim i
rinisë sime,
kurvë imja, dashuri imja,
bixhoz imi.

zotat më kanë lazdruar.

shiko, megjithatë ende jam i 
lumtur,
ngase të shkruash mbi
bllokadë krijimtarie
është më mirë se mos të shkruash
fare.


duke ndenjur pranë IBM

edhe një natë vere e qetë dhe me vapë,
insekte t'imëta sillen rreth gotës sime me verë, shishes 
sime të verës.

sërish mendoj mbi vdekjen time
derisa simfonia e Brahmsit mbaron në
radio.

kuajt sot s'vrapuan (jo
këtu) por ka pasur të shtëna, vrasje,
bombardime në shumë vende të
botës.
njëfarë zënke
gjithmonë e kemi
pranë.

e vitet kalojnë ngadalë e vitet kalojnë
shpejt e vitet
kalojnë.

duket se s'ka qenë moti kur
Henry Miller plak ka qenë ende
gjallë.
përherë gjente vashëza të reja për t'ia fshirë
pluhurin nga abazhuri, të pozojnë për të, e që ti përgatisnin
mezetllëqe t'imta.
çfarë dashnori, kurrë s'është ngopur me
to.

sidoqoftë, 5 macet e mia nuk e durojnë vapën, rrinë 
përjashta përposh kaçubës së freskët të dëllinjës
dhe më dëgjojnë si
shtyp.
ngandonjëherë më sjellin dhurata:
zogj apo minj.
atëherë kemi mosmarrë-
veshje të lezetshme.
e ato zbythën
më shikojnë
e sytë sikur thonë: ky tip nuk është tamam,
s'ka haber se kësisoj 
bëhen këto punë.

edhe një natë vape vere derisa rri këtu
dhe prapë po aktroj
se jam shkrimtar.
e gjëja më e keqe
natyrisht
është
se fjalët kurrë nuk e kanë
përnjëmend të vërshojnë për asnjërin prej
nesh.

disa netëve e nxirrja letrën
nga makina dhe e 
mbaja mbi 
çakmak, shkrepja
dhe prisja të shihja
rezultatin.

"Hank, prapë po djeg diçka?"
pyeste gruaja ime.

sidoqoftë, tash në radio lëshojnë edhe një
kompozitor tjetër
dhe ajo që ai mund të bëjë me notat e veta
është goxha e kufizuar.
jam krenar shkaku i tij, por
në të njëjtën kohë edhe i pikëlluar.

radio është i moçëm dhe i pluhurosur
edhe ai më drejtohet
përmes
altoparlantit.

duket se fshihet aty diku brenda
e unë dua ta ngushëlloj, gjoja:
"më vjen keq, o shok i shkretë, por
krijimtaria i ka kufijtë e
vet".

edhe një natë vape vere
edhe një fletë letre në këtë makinë.
edhe më shumë insekte, edhe më shumë cigare në
këtë dhomë, kësaj here, urra, urra, i humbur
në mizorinë lemeritëse të ditës
altoparlanti në radio fillon të oshëtijë, të dridhet
derisa kompozitori shkarkohet në mua, është i mirë
biri i bushtrës
aq i guximshëm përkundër kufizimeve të veta
derisa macet presin nën kaçubën
e dëllinjes e unë i qes vetes edhe më shumë verë, edhe më shumë verë,
edhe më shumë.


redaktori

rrinte ulur në kuzhinë pranë tavolinës së vogël në qoshe
duke lexuar dorëshkrimet duke shkruar nga një refuzim të shkurtër
mbi secilin duke ia vën nga një kapse letrash pastaj
i fuste prapë në zarfat bojëkafe prej
manile.

kishte qenë duke lexuar më shumë se një orë e tridhjetë e pesë 
minuta dhe s'kishte pas gjetur bash asnjë poezi

pra do të duhej të vepronte si zakonisht
për numrin e ardhshëm: t'i shkruante poezitë vet dhe
t'ua trillonte emrat autorëve.

në ç'hamam treti talenti?

në 3 dekadat e fundit poetët janë
zhdukur 
plotësisht ishte sikur të lexoje gjëra
nga shtëpia e 
të krisurve.

por
Rabowskin do ta ruante
për në fund

Rabowski kishte çuar 8 apo dhjetë poezi në tufë
por gjithmonë në to mund të gjeje një apo dy
të mira.

psherëtiu dhe i nxori poezitë e 
Rabowskit.

mengadalë i lexoi dhe e përfundoi leximin

u çua dhe shkoi te frigoriferi
mori
një konservë birre e hapi dhe prapë u
ul

sërish i lexoi poezitë të gjitha
ishin të dobëta bile edhe Rabowski
kishte ngrënë ***.

redaktori nxori kartelën e shtypur ku shkruante se poezitë refuzohen dhe shkroi "mbase paske pasur javë të
mbrapshtë."
pastaj i ktheu poezitë në
zarfë manile e mbylli e hodhi
në maje të turrës për postim

atëherë mori birrën u ul në divan buzë 
gruas

ajo shikonte John Carsonin
edhe ky e shikoi

Carson ishte i dobët Carson e dinte se ishte i dobët por
s'mund të bënte kurrnjësend mbi këtë
çështje.

redaktori u çua me konservën e birrës dhe
nisi të ngjitet
shkallëve.

"ku po shkon?" e pyeti
gruaja.

"në shtrat të fle."

"por herët është."

"në **** të s'amës edhe unë e di!"

"ani de s'ke nevojë të sillesh bash 
kësisoj!"

ai u fut në dhomën e fjetjes e stërqoku
butonin në mur
u shfaq një shkrepëtimë e shkurtër drite dhe pastaj
drita sipër kokës së tij u
sos.

u ul në cep të shtratit dhe e përfundoi 
birrën në
terr.



vullkan i shuar

baristi në lokalin e Mussos
më mban mend nga koha kur
isha
në zhele,
dhe rrija
i mbështetur për druri
me gruan
më të keqe e më të zëshme
dhe
kur
pinim tepër
derdhnim pije
e bëheshim të
pasjellshëm.

tash 
futem 
heshturi me ndonjë
intervistues
regjisor filmi
apo me ndonjë
aktor
apo 
me gruan time
dhe me një a
dy miq të
respektuar.

e pastaj
herë pas here
e vërej baristin
si më shikon
dhe e di
se e kujton
atë kohë
dhe si
ishte atëherë
dhe ia kthej
shikimin
e sytë e mi
ia çojnë 
porosinë:
unë jam ai bash i 
njëjti, loco, sall
rrethanat
kanë 
ndryshuar
por
unë jam
bash i njëjti.

e pastaj
prapë i kthehem
atij
më këdo
që rri
dhe më duket
se 
edhe ata mendojnë,
se kur 
do të dal mendsh
përsëri?

ti ske këtu
ama bash
kurrgjë, loco,
përveç se 
të presësh
e 
të shikosh.


rruga e moçme

ishte flokëzezë
nga ato që të shkallojnë fare
e që spushtohej lehtë
dhe për besë mbase edhe pata luajtur mendsh
por për çudi disi më priu fati dhe ajo vetë më pushtoi
në shtrat ishte vërtet mbretëreshë kënaqësie
megjithëqë ato punë nuk i bënim sall në shtrat
dhe kur ikte edhe kësaj i thosha si të tjerave
qafën e thefsh e kurrë mos u kthefsh
por rodi i tyre zakonisht kthehet
qoftë te unë qoftë te ndonjë tjetër më i mbrapshtë se unë
bile më shpesh te çorodat se te unë

bukur moti se kisha parë
e kur isha në hall
dhe i kisha punët pisk
më binin ndërmend
fjalët e saja dhe qeshja vetmevete
kur rehatohej thoshte
kurrë nuk do të zbrisja nga kjo maje
(i pëlqenin do këngë të përçudëta: sytë e kaltër në të zbehtë 
dhe në shenjtëri, i thosha si mund të durosh këtë hallakamë
trus! ma kthente)
i përshpërisja oj shtrigë flokëkuqe rri sa të rrihet
kënaqe shpirtin loçkë e shijoje kënaqësinë sa je aty
sado që
edhe vetë e dinte se aty smund të rrinte
as tërë ditën as tërë natën
shkaku i motit të ligë
shkaku i motit të bukur
shkaku i shkollës
dhe pasi që shijonte kënaqësinë
zbriste nga maja
e më thoshte
o teveqel
kot e ke
kurrë ske për të shkuar në parajsë
pse moj shtrigë flokëkuqe (vërtet donte ti ngjyroste flokët
në të kuqe ngase ishte flokëzezë)
ke bërë shumë mëkate
po çfarë mëkatesh o jogurti im
dëgjo këndej dhe mbaje mend mirë kurrë më
mos gabo të quash jogurt
unë jam ajkë more dështak ma kthente
derisa i binte 
një hije trishtimi
e unë e quaja jogurt ngase njëherë ia pata lyer trupin
me jogurt në vend se me mjaltë dhe ia pata lëpirë
atë siç lëpin qeni *****

dhe tash së voni kur e takova
e pyeta për atë vakinë e moçme
pse më thoshe kurrë sdo të shkosh në parajsë
ngase smë ke martuar more dështak i përbetuar
por si të të martoj moj shtriga ime kur unë
i shkreti smund ta mbaj as veten gjallë e lëre më ty

u ndamë
unë vazhdova rrugës sime të moçme
e ajo
ajo si gjithnjë ktheu diku
te ndonjë çorod.



ajri edhe drita dhe koha e hapësira

" - e di. gjithnjë kam pasur telashe
a gruaja, a puna, diç
gjithmonë më pengonte
por tash
e kam shitur shtëpinë, e kam gjetur këtë
vend, studio të madh, do të duhej ta shohësh hapësirën dhe
dritën.
Për herë të parë në jetë do të kem vend dhe kohë për
të krijuar."

jo zemër, nëse vërtet do të krijosh
ti do të krijosh pavarësisht se a punon 
16 orë në ditë në minierë
apo
do të krijosh në dhomë të vockël me 3 fëmijë
derisa jeton me ndihmë 
sociale
do të krijosh me një pjesë të trurit
apo të trupit të 
dëmtuar,
do të krijosh i verbër
sakat
i çmendur,
do të krijosh edhe kur macja të zvarritet 
nëpër shpinë derisa
i tërë qyteti dridhet nga tërmeti, bombardimet,
vërshimet dhe zjarri.

zemër, ajri edhe drita dhe koha e hapësira
s'kanë kurrgjë të bëjnë me këtë
dhe mos krijo asgjë
përveç mbase një jete më të gjatë që
të gjesh arsyetime të
reja.


Përktheu: Fadil BAJRAJ

----------


## desaparacidos

ha ha, cinaski

ndersa njerez si kerouc bridhnin rrugeve per te shkruar nje roman me vone, por realisht jetonin me nenen deri ne vdekje, buku te pakten ka qene i vertete ne çdo gje qe ka bere

----------


## Askusho

*(1920-1994)*

*Henri Çarl Bukovski* Jr - i mbiquajtur Hank - (Andernah, 16 gusht 1920 - San Pedro, 9 mars 1994) është një poet dhe shkrimtar amerikan. Lindi në Andernah - Falz në Gjermani, ku nëna e tij, gjermane, takoi babanë e tij, një ushtar polak-Amerikan gjatë pushtimit gjerman, në fund të Luftës së Parë Botërore. Në moshën dy vjeçare, familja e tij u shpërngul në Baltimor, Mariland, për tu vendosur pastaj në Los Angelos, në Kaliforni. Gjatë Depresionit të Madh, babai i Bukowskit ishte shpesh i papunë, dhe sipas të birit, ishte agresor e gojëndyrë. Pasi u diplomua në Shkollën e Lartë në Los Angeles, Bukowski frekuentoi një vit Kolegjin e Qytetit të Los Anxhelos, për të marrë mësime në, gazetari, art dhe letërsi.

***
Mendoj se artisti i vërtetë, jo ai shabllonisti, i përshtatshmi për TV, duhet të jetë më i frikësuari nga një njeri me pistoletë. Artisti zotëron një arsenal tjetër: ndjenjën, inteligjencën, mosfrikësimin, për të shprehur koncepte, ide, hipnotizimin e spektatorit. Dhe këtë nuk e bën për lekë e as për famë.  Kjo është një diçka që shkon përtej këtyre të mirave materiale, kjo është një nevojë që lind nga një unë i brendshëm që bashkëjeton me trupin, në të cilin gjendet. Mendoj se artistët janë të vetmit rebelë  të vërtetë që i kanë mbetur kësaj bote. Çdo lloj arti që të bëni, çojeni atë deri në fund dhe vetëm kështu ju do të vdisni si fitimtarë ndaj vetvetes. 
(Charles Bukowski)

*PO PO * 

Kur Perëndia krijoi dashurinë, nuk na ndihmoi shumë
kur Zoti krijoi qenin nuk i ndihmoi shumë qentë
kur Zoti krijoi bimët ishte një gjë normale
kur Perëndia krijoi urrejtjen na dha një gjë normale të dobishme
kur Perëndia Më krijoi, më krijoi Mua
kur Zoti e krijoi majmunin ishte duke fjetur
kur krijoi xhirafën ishte i dehur
kur krijuar narkotikët ishte çakërrqejf
dhe kur krijoi vetëvrasjen ishte e rraskapitur

Kur të krijoi ty të shtrirë në krevat
e dinte se çfarë po bënte
ishte i dehur dhe çakërrqejf
dhe krijoi malet dhe detin dhe zjarrin
në të njëjtën kohë

Bëri dhe ndonjë gabim
por kur të krijoi ty të shtrirë në shtrat
bëri gjithë Universin e Tij të Shenjtë.

*POETËT GËNJEJNË    *  

edhe ti nuk di të dëgjosh heshtjet e mia
ti ende më merr për dikë tjetër
hënë e ftohtë në një qiell të largët

se dëgjon zemrën time që qan
jo, ti nuk mund të dëgjosh
askush nuk mundet, poetët gënjejnë

flasin për dashurinë
duke mos ditur se çështë ajo
rimojnë dhe vdesin duke ndjekur
Ofelinë e cila nuk është

dhe kështu i flasin hënës
por hëna është një gur
e cila nuk do tu përgjigjet.    

*DASHURIA E PARË *  

dikur 
kur isha 16 vjeç
ishte vetëm ndonjë shkrimtar
që më jepte shpresë
e ngushëllim.

babait tim nuk i pëlqenin
librat 
as edhe nënës sime
(meqë si pëlqenin babait)
sidomos librat që merrja unë
në bibliotekë:
D.H. Lawrence
Dostojevski
Turgenev
Gorki
A. Huxley
Sinclair Lewis
dhe të tjerë.
Unë kisha dhomën time të gjumit
por në orën tetë të mbrëmjes
duhej të binim të gjithë për të fjetur:
"zgjimi herët në mëngjes është flori"
thoshte babai im.

pastaj bërtiste:

"Shuani dritat".

atëherë unë vija llambën
nën batanije
dhe vazhdoja të lexoja
nën dritën e ngrohtë  e të fshehtë:
Ibsen
Shakespeare
Chevhov
Jeffers
Thurber
Conrad Aiken
e të tjerë.

më jepnin një shans e ndonjë shpresë
në një vend pa shans
shpresë,
ndjenjë.

e fitoja atë.
bënte nxehtë nën batanije.
ndonjëherë tymosnin çarçafët
atëherë unë fikja llambën,
e mbaja jashtë 
për ta ftohur.

 pa këta libra
nuk jam plotësisht i sigurt
se çfarë do të bëhesha:
delirant,
atvrasës;
idiot,
dembelhane.

kur babai im bërtiste
"Shuani dritat".
jam i sigurt se e terrorizonte
fjala e skalitur bukur
dhe e pavdekshme 
njëherë e përgjithmonë
në faqet më të mira
të letërsisë  sonë
më të bukur

dhe ajo ishte aty
për mua
afër meje
nën mbulesat
më grua se një grua
më burrë se një burrë

ishte e tëra për mua
dhe unë
e mora.

*NJË POEZI ËSHTË NJË QYTET  *  

Një poezi është një qytet plot rrugë dhe puceta
plot shenjtorë, heronj, lypës, të marrë,
plot vogëlsira dhe sende për të pirë,
plot shira dhe bubullima dhe periudhatthatësire, 
një poezi është një qytet në luftë,
një poezi është një qytet që pyet një orë për psenë
një poezi është një qytet që digjet,
një poezi është një qytet nën topa artilerie
dhomat e tij prej Berberi plot me pijanecë cinikë,
një poezi është një qytet ku Zoti kalëron lakuriq
nëpër rrugët si Lordi Godiva,
ku qentë lehin natën, dhe bëjnë që të arratiset flamuri, 
një poezi  është një qytet poetësh,

më të shumtën e herës të ngjashëm midis tyre
dhe ziliqarë dhe plot smirë ...
një poezi është ky qytet tani,
pesëdhjetë kilometra nga askund
më 09:09, të mëngjesit
shija e pijeve dhe cigareve,
as policët as të dashuruarit që shëtisin nëpër rrugë,
kjo poezi, ky qytet që mbyll dyert e tij,
barrikadë, gati boshe,
e përzishme pa lot, e plakur pa mëshirë,
malet me shkëmbinj të ashpër,
oqeani si një flakë livandoje,
një hënë pa madhështi,
një muzikë e lehtë nga dritaret e thyera ...

një poezi është një qytet, një poezi është një komb
një poezi është bota ...

dhe tani e vë këtë nën xham
që ta shohë drejtori i çmendur,
dhe nata është diku gjetkë
dhe zonjat gri qëndrojnë në rresht,
një qen ndjek tjetrin gjer në grykëderdhje
boritë lajmërojnë trekëmbëshin
ndërsa njerëzit e vegjël flasin përçart për gjëra
që smund ti bëjnë.

*NJERËZIT E PADUKSHËM    *  

Mallkuar buzëqeshjet tuaja të lodhura
Mallkuar sytë tuaj të trishtuar,
fytyrat tuaja të gërryera
Mallkuar ditët tuaja të errëta
Mallkuar njerëz të humbur 
Mallkuar lufta juaj e kotë
ditë pas dite
Mallkuar frikët tuaja,
ndrojtjet tuaja
Mallkuar ëmbëlsia juaj

Njerëz të humbur, të mallkuar 
Mallkuar heshtjet e tuaja
që ulërijnë
ju lule të këputura me shumë nxitim
Mallkuar ndjeshmëria juaj
mallkuar edhe dhimbja juaj
sepse ...

Është edhe imja ...

*STILI  *  

Stili është përgjigje për gjithçka.
një mënyrë e re për të përballuar një ditë të mërzitshme ose të rrezikshme
të bësh diçka të mërzitshme me stili është më mirë se të bësh një gjë 
të rrezikshme pa stil.
të bësh diçka të rrezikshme me stil është ajo që unë e quaj art.
Korrida mund të jetë art
Boksi mund të jetë art.
Të duash mund të jetë art.
Të hapësh një kanaçe me sardele mund të jetë art.
Nuk janë të shumtë ata që kanë stil.
Sjanë të shumtë ata që ruajnë stilin.
Kam parë qen më me stil se njerëzit,
Edhe pse jo shumë qen lehin me stil.
Macet e kanë me bollëk stilin.

Kur Heminguej ia hodhi vetes trutë në erë me çifte
ky ishte stil.
Disa njerëz të mësojnë stilin.
Arka kishte stil.
Gjon Pagëzori.
Jezusi
Sokrati.
Çezari.
Garcia Lorka kishin stil.
Në burg kam njohur njerëz me stil.
Në burg kam takuar më shumë njerëz me stil se sa jashtë burgut.
Stili është një ndryshim, një mënyrë të bëri, një mënyrë për të bërë veten.
Je çafkë e qetë në një pasqyrë uji, moj, ti, 
ndërsa del nga banjo nudo 
pa më parë mua.

*PRA, DO TË BËHESH SHKRIMTAR  *  

Pra, do që të bëhesh shkrimtar?
Nëse nuk të shpërthen përbrenda
pavarësisht nga gjithçka,
mos u bëj
nëse nuk vjen drejt e nga zemra
dhe nga mendja dhe nga goja
dhe së thelli.
mos u bëj.

nëse duhet të rrish ulur me orë
i ngulur para ekranit të kompjuterit
ose i përkulur mbi makinën e shkrimit
në kërkim të fjalëve
mos u bëj.

nëse e bën vetëm për para apo për famë,
mos u bëj.
nëse e bën sepse do
që të joshësh gratë në shtrat
mos u bëj.

Nëse  duhet që të rrish atje
të shkruash dhe të rishkruash,
mos u bëj.
nëse të lodh veç mendimi  për tu bërë,
mos u bëj.
nëse je duke u përpjekur të shkruash si dikush tjetër,
lëre më mirë..

nëse duhet të presësh të të dalë si një bulurimë,
atëherë, prit me durim.
nëse nuk të del kurrë si një bulurimë,
bëj diçka tjetër
nëse së pari duhet tia lexosh gruas sate
ose vajzës sate ose të djalit tënd
ose  prindërve të tu ose dikujt tjetër,
nuk je gati.

mos ji si shumë shkrimtarë,
mos ji si gjithë ata mijëra njerëz
që e mbahen si shkrimtarë,
mos ji monoton ose i mërzitshëm dhe pretendues, 
mos u tret nga vetëkënaqësia    

bibliotekat e botës
kanë gogësitur
gjer në përgjumje për tipa si ty
mos iu bashkëngjit atyre
mos u bëj
nëse nuk të del
nga shpirti si një raketë,
veç nëse të qëndrosh i palëvizshëm
do të të çonte në çmenduri 
apo në vetëvrasje ose në vrasje,
mos u bëj
veç në mos dielli brenda teje jetë
po të djeg rropullitë,
mos e bëj.
kur do të jetë me të vërtetë çasti
dhe nëse je paracaktuar,
do të bëhet vetë e do të vazhdojë gjersa  ti do të vdesësh 
ose do të vdesë brenda teje.

nuk ka mënyrë tjetër
dhe nuk ka pasur kurrë.

*SUBKOSHIENCË *  

Gjarpri tundues
Që në kujtesë tashmë kam dhimbje.

Zjarri, Uji
Toka, Deti
Shiu Dielli
Akulli, Shkëmbi.

Gjithkush ka fytyrën e tij të kundërt
Ai, Ajo dhe Tjetri
Natyra dhe misteri

Megjithatë
Unë ende se di
nëse zemra ime mund të durojë

Zjarri, Uji
Toka, Deti
Shiu Dielli
Akulli, Shkëmbi..

Nëse Shën S. dëshiron të më ndihmojë
Do të duhej të dërgonte gjarprin
dhe unë sdo të mundja  veçse të bija
në fuqinë e tij paanë

Zjarri, Uji
Toka, Deti
Shiu Dielli
Akulli, Shkëmbi.

Gjarpri është i gjatë
plak dhe i ftohtë
ai jeton në thellësitë
e një liqeni të akullt të lashtë
më merr me vete duke kapërcyer
dallgë të larta AAAAAHHHHHHH !!!!!!
Vizion i shqetësuar dhe i ftohtë,
i fortë dhe i zjarrtë.
Gjarpër i rremë
vazhdon të vraposh
para se rishmëzi 
të na gëlltisësh

*DINOSAURI    * 

Lindur kështu
në mes të gjithë kësaj
midis fytyrave prej shkumësi që zgërdhihen
dhe zonja vdekje që qesh
ndërsa ashensorët prishen
kurse horizontet politike shkrihen
ndërsa shërbyesi i supermarketit ka një diplomë
ndërsa peshqit e ndotur me naftë pështyjnë prenë e tyre të vajosur
dhe dielli është maskuar
kështu kemi lindur 
mes gjithë kësaj
midis këtyre luftërave kujdesshëm të çmendura
midis pamjeve të dritareve të thyera të fabrikës bosh
në mes të një bari ku njerëzit sflasin më me njeri-tjetrin
në mes grindjeve që përfundojnë me të shtëna e goditje me thika

kështu kemi lindur
në mes të gjithë kësaj
midis spitaleve aq të kushtueshëm sa të bëhet të vdesësh vetë
midis avokatëve aq të pangopur sa është më mirë  deklarohesh fajtor
në një vend ku burgjet janë plot dhe çmenditë të mbyllura
në një vend ku masat i kthejnë torollakët në heronj të suksesshëm 
lindur në mes të gjithë kësaj

lëvizim dhe jetojmë në gjithë këtë
për shkak të gjithë kësaj vdesin
të tredhur
të korruptuar
të shpronësuar
për gjithë këtë
të mashtruar nga ky
përdorur nga ky
pshurrur nga ky
të çmendur dhe të sëmurë nga ky
të bërë të dhunshëm
çnjerëzor
nga ky

zemra është nxirë
gishtat kërkojnë fytin
pistoletën
thikën
bombën
gishtat janë në kërkim të një zoti të pandjeshëm
gishtat kërkojnë shishen
pilulën
diçka për ta nuhatur                                                            

kemi lindur në këtë qenie të trishtueshme vdekjeprurëse  
kemi lindur në një qeveri me borxhe prej 60 vitesh
që shpejt sdo të mund të paguajë as edhe interesat e borxhit
dhe bankat do të digjen
paraja do të jetë e panevojshme
vrasja në rrugë në mes të ditës sdo të jetë më krim
do të mbeten vetëm armët dhe turmat e shthurura
toka do të jetë e padobishme
ushqimi do të jetë një rendiment në rënie
energjia bërthamore do të përfundojë në duart e masave
planeti do të tronditet nga një shpërthim pas një shpërthimi tjetër
njerëzit radioaktivë robotë do të ndjekin njëri-tjetrin

i pasuri e i zgjedhuri do të qëndrojnë të shohin nga platformat kozmike
Ferri i Dantes do të bëhet i ngjashëm me një park lojërash për fëmijë
dielli do të jetë i padukshëm dhe nata do të jetë e përjetshme
pemët do të vdesin
dhe gjithë bimësia do të vdesë
njerëz radioaktivë do të ushqehen me mish njerëzish radioaktivë
deti do të jetë i helmuar
liqenet dhe lumenjtë do të zhduken
shiu do të jetë ar i ri
erën e keqe të kufomave të njerëzve dhe kafshëve do ta përhapë era e zezë
mbijetuarit e paktë të fundit do të lëngojnë nga sëmundje të reja të tmerrshme
dhe platformat e hapësirës do të shkatërrohen nga përplasja
mbarimi gradual i furnizimeve
efekti natyror i rënies së përgjithshme
dhe qetësia më e bukur e padëgjuar kurrë
do të lindë nga e gjithë kjo
dielli i fshehur
do të presë kapitullin në vazhdim

*DINAKËT *  

Dinakët çajnë rrymën si peshq të bardhë    
mbi  kreshtën e ujërave blu, 
përtej rrymave të shpejta  të lumit.
Dinakët, me fytin e tyre dhe me vetullat dinake,
qimet e tyre dinake në hundë, 
të dyja këpucët të lidhura, të gjitha 
Tragjeditë e zhdukura
dhëmbët e ndritshëm.
Dinakët nuk shqetësohen. Edhe vdekjet e tyre janë vdekje 
në katror, dinakë dinakë dinakë.
Dinakët kanë shtëpi më të mira, 
makina më të mira, të qeshura më të mira.
Deri edhe ankthet e tyre janë ëndrra tërheqëse.
Këta dinakë të ulen përballë, 
me një buzëqeshje të pastër, që i mbush, 
madje dhe flokët u rrezatojnë pastërti.
Sa kam jetuar dhe sa kam parë prej tyre.
E dini se çështë në të vërtetë vdekja?
vdekja është një nga këta dinakë bythqirë 
që të shtrëngojnë dorën e të  përqafojnë.
A e dini se çështë me të vërtetë vdekja ?
Ejani të shihni mua ndërsa  zgjas kartën e kreditit
kamerierit duke ju përçmuar. Ose më keq.

*NATA NË TË CILËN PO VDISJA*  

Nata në të cilën unë po vdisja
po djersitesha në shtrat
dhe mundja të dëgjoja bulkthit
dhe jashtë bëhej luftë midis maceve 
dhe unë mundja të dëgjoja zemrën time të pikonte gjak  
në dyshek
dhe pa e prekur ende ajo dyshemenë kërceva përpjetë
isha pothuajse shumë i dobët për të ecur
por eca pak dhe ndeza të gjitha dritat
pastaj u ktheva në shtrat
dhe shpirti im ende pikonte gjak nëpër dyshek
dhe kërceva përpjetë
pa e prekur ende dyshemenë
eca pak dhe ndeza të gjitha dritat
pastaj u ktheva në shtrat
dhe ajo ende pikonte 
dhe unë ngrihesha
duke ndezur të gjitha dritat.
Kisha një vajzë shtatë vjeçe
dhe unë isha i sigurt se ajo nuk donte që unë të vdisja
përndryshe 
sdo ta kishte rëndësi.
Por gjithë atë natë
asnjë nuk telefonoi
asnjë nuk erdhi me një birrë
e dashura ime nuk telefonoi
gjithçka që dëgjoja ishin bulkthit dhe ishte
nxehtë
dhe unë priresha të vazhdoja
të çohem e të shtrihem
deri sa dielli i mëngjesit arriti përmes dritares
përmes shkurreve
dhe unë u shtriva në shtrat
dhe zemra mbeti brenda
më në fund 
dhe unë fjeta.
Tani njerëzit vijnë
të trokasin në derë dhe dritare
telefoni bije
telefoni bie vazhdimisht
marrë letra të bukura me postë
letra  plot me urrejtje dhe letra dashurie.
Gjithçka është përsëri si më parë.

*PINOKU* 

me një levë
i heq rropullitë pinokut prej druri
era dhe deti marrin mbeturinat e drunjta
unë përkundrazi një copë bukë
sepse 
kam uri.

*ZEMRA QË QESH*  

Jeta jote është jeta jote.
mos lejo që rrahjet ta përplasin në kantinën e bindjes.
ji i kujdesshëm.
ka disa dalje.
diku ka dritë.
mbase sdo të jetë ndonjë dritë e madhe, por fiton mbi errësirën.
ji i kujdesshëm.
perënditë do të të japin disa raste.
njihi, kapi.
smund ta mundësh vdekjen, por nganjëherë, mund të mposhtësh 
vdekjen në jetë
dhe sa më dendur mëson ta bësh, më shumë dritë do të ketë.
jeta jote është jeta jote.
dije gjersa e ke.
ti je i mrekullueshëm, perënditë presin të kënaqen me ty.

*ÇFARË DO TË THONË FQINJËT?* 

Prindërit e mi ishin gjithmonë prapa
Për të pyetur
Natyrisht mua nuk më interesonte fare 
Se çdo do të thoshin fqinjët
Më dhimseshin  fqinjët
Burracakë
që përgjonin prapa
Perdeve 
Krejt lagjja përgjonte vetveten
Pas shpine
Dhe në vitet tridhjetë nuk kishte shumë
Për të parë  
Me përjashtimin tim që kthehesha i dehur  në shtëpi
Natën vonë
"ti do të arrish të vrasësh nënën tënde"
thoshte babai
"përveç kësaj çfarë do të thonë
fqinjët?"
Sa për veten time unë mendoja se sillesha
mjaft mirë
në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër
Unë arrija të dehesha
pa pasur as një qindarkë
në xhep
Një hile që do të më kthehej
Në një komoditet të madh
Më vonë
Gjatë viteve.
Për t'i keqësuar gjërat për prindërit e mi
Të mjerë
Fillova ti shkruaj letra redaktorit 
Të një gazetë me tirazh të madh  
Që, për më tepër,
botoheshin 
Dhe mbështesnin të gjitha
Kauzat jopopullore.
"çfarë do të thonë fqinjët?"
pyesnin prindërit 
e mi.
Por letra prodhonin rezultate
Interesante - mesazhe kërcënuese
Duke përfshirë edhe kërcënime me vdekje nëpërmjet postës.

Përveç kësaj rashë në kontakt 
Me disa njerëz të çuditshëm
Të bindur që unë i besoja
Gjithë ato  që shkruaja.
Pati takime të fshehta
Në kantina dhe papafingo
Kishte pistoleta
Pakte 
Fjalime.
Ato ishin vendet
Ku pija qyl
Në shumë prej këtyre takimeve
Merrnin pjesë edhe racistët
Të rinj
nga 17-23 vjeç
"nuk duam që  zezaket
Të na qijnë gratë!
Ata duhet të vdesin!"
Fatkeqësisht 
gra
unë nuk palloja 
aspak. 
Të gjitha takimet fillonin 
Me përshëndetjen «gatitu»
Të flamurit
Që unë e gjykoja
Djallëzisht
Fëmijëror
Por shumica e këtyre të rinjve
Vinin nga familje 
Për së mbari
Dhe pas mbledhjeve
Unë pija me ta.
Pija sa më shumë që të ishte mundur
Ndërkohë që ata dërdëllisnin
Unë nuk e hapa kurrë gojën
Por ata nuk dukeshin të fyer
Kujtonin letrat e mia
dhe nuk dyshonin 
Që ato ishin një mashtrim.
Unë nuk isha një qenie njerëzore
E sjellshme
Por sigurisht nuk isha njësh me ta   
Ideologjikisht
Ose politikisht.
Më neveriste
E gjitha ideja e jetës
Dhe e njerëzve
Por ishte më e lehtë
Të pija qyl me racistët
Se me gratë e vjetra në bar:
"Unë nuk mendoj se ti je me të vërtetë im bir", tha im atë.
"Çfarë do të thonë  fqinjët?", tha nëna ime.
Të gjorët patriotë të mallkuar të marrë gënjyer.
Pasi më përzunë nga shtëpia
Ia mbatha nëpër mitingje
Dhe shkova për të jetuar më vete në një kasolle në Bunker Hill.
Dhe prindërve të mi sdo tu duhej të shqetësoheshin më 
Se  çdo të thoshin  fqinjët.

*NJË SFIDË ERRËSIRAVE *  

Goditur në një sy
goditur në tru
goditur në bythë
goditur si një lule në valle

Duke u çuditur se si vdekja fitoka pa mundim
duke u habitur si mund tu zihet besë formave idiote të jetës
duke u habitur  se si mbytet e qeshura
duke u habitur se si  vesi qenka aq i qëndrueshëm

së shpejti do ti shpall luftën time luftës së tyre
duhet të kapem pas copës sime të fundit të tokës
duhet të mbroj hapësirën e vogël që kam krijuar dhe që më ka
lejuar të jetoj

jeta ime jo vdekja e tyre
vdekja ime jo vdekja e tyre

këtë vend, këtë kohë, tani
ia kushtoj diellit
që edhe një herë do të qesh me gjithë zemër
në vendin e përkryer për mua
për gjithmonë.
vdekja e tyre jo jeta ime."

*NUK DO TË MBAROJË KURRË* 

Nuk do të mbarojë kurrë,
nuk do të ketë ndihma as mëshirë as gjëra të gjalla
gjithçka do të shkojë përpara kot, pa dobi 
rrugë e përshkuar prej gënjeshtrave dhe zakoneve të vjetra,
do të vazhdojë kështu jeta e një trupi pa kokë
duke bërë përherë të njëjtën rrugë
duke përsëritur të njëjtat truke,
duke ëndërruar ëndrra tashmë, të ëndërruar,
si në një mal të shkretë
dhe pavarësisht miliarda qenieve 
nuk do të ketë qoftë  edhe  një njeri të vërtetë,
vetëm mbeturinat të përjetshme, dhe do të jenë të vërtetë
vetëm kafshët të vetmit ruajtës
të shpirtit të pastër dhe hirit,
do të jenë ata të fundit, autentikët,
të ndershmit, prushi dhe domethënia e thellë,
ujku do të ketë zemër
dhe pantera mushkëri
dhe shqiponja sy, 
dhe lufta e fundit do të jetë një njeri
i ulur në një karrige që qesh 
për gjithçka.

*TË ABORTOSH DASHURINË * 

A e ke kërkuar
si fëmijën në bark
këtë dashuri të brishtë

ekografia
e pakryer

rrezik i një dhimbjeje
për të dy
për atë, që në barkun tënd
që se kishte parë ende diellin
për ty 
që do ta shihje të rritej
më mirë të mos rriskosh 
të vendosësh gjënë më të drejtë
për vete, 
për atë
që smund të dijë

të presë

është e shkurtër anestezia për ty
dy ditë në gjendje të keqe shëndetësore
por ti  se ke dëgjuar
ulërimën e tij të dhimbjes
të griste universin
ndërsa ti e vrisje

*DUA*  

dua valën e fjalëve të tua
baticën kulmore që përmbyt
shkëmbinjtë e heshtjes sime
dua buzëqeshjen tënde
gjallërinë tënde
antidot për melankolinë time
dua stuhitë e tua
që gjejnë qetësi në krahët e mi
dua përdredhat e trupit tënd
portin e shqetësimeve të mia

*NJË FËMIJË*  

një fëmijë i magjepsur vështron
pilivesa blu
prek rrëshqitazi ujin e burimeve të pranverës
qëndron lehtë mbi fijet e holla të barit
për një çast jeta ndalet
mbytur në diell
në thellësinë e qiellit

*DHE JANË PEMË QË ÇAJNË QIELLIN  * 

...dhe janë pemë që çajnë qiellin
janë hapa të heshtura
grushtet në xhep
janë sytë e tu
që nuk do ti rishoh...

...dhe janë hije..
që do ti ndjek
janë fjalë
që skanë zë
janë duart e tua
që sdo ti shtrëngoj...

...dhe janë pemë që çajnë qiellin   
re të bardha
në vellon blu
dhe goja jote
që sdo ta puth...

janë ditë që sdo ti kem përsëri...

*MUND TË BËSH PA KËNGËN TIME  *  

E di ..
mund të bësh pa dashurinë time
Prej netëve të mia nuk mbetet shenjë
Më lër të paktën ëndrrën
Që të mbledh eshtrat e natës
I pagjumë
Lule që nuk çel
Agim që nuk zbardhi kurrë

Mund të bësh pa dashurinë time
Një shkarravinë është vizatimi im
Fjalë të gërvishtura mbi metal
Klithin, drithma nëpër shpinë

E di..
Mund të bësh pa zemrën time
Vramë tani
Që të mos mbetet gjurmë
Prej fytyrës sime
Prej poezive të mia
Bëje të lutem
Mund të bësh pa dhimbjen time

*PËRÇARTJE (OSE FJALË TË TË ÇMENDURVE)*  

Ti jeton me fjalë 
fjalët jam ushqimi yt
i dëgjon, i analizon
nganjëherë gërmojnë pak brenda
Më të shumtën e herës ti i lë të shkasin
mbi shpinë që të mos të të lëndojnë
Riti i lotëve 
për të të falur
Pastaj ti vesh parzmoren
dhe se lë veten të të gërvishtin
as trëndafil as gjemb
Atëherë fjalët e tua
janë brisqe rroje
nën një tis ëmbëlsie
Dhe sa mirë që di ti përdorësh 
janë të gjitha në vendin e duhur
si presjet
pikat
parantezat
Janë harmoni disharmonike
për të thërrmuar gurë
të fshehur brenda
I vërtit
i përshtat
i kthen të gjalla në këtë botë
ke talent të madh
Unë i kam njohur
ose mbase jo
Unë që nuk kam fjalë
që jetoj në heshtje
Ose më mirë, unë kam fjalë
të humbura midis mendimit dhe fletës
midis mendimit dhe zërit-
të shpërndara në këtë gjendje kalimtare të errët
të mendjes
kur dalin janë të vjella
të pashpjegueshme
dengje të pakuptimtë
janë acide të stomakut
janë spazma të rropullive
fjalët e mia janë si të çmendurit
janë  shpesh përlotje të fshehta
që unë i  kam zbuluar  për ty
në dhimbjen e dashurisë sime
për ty që i ke refuzuar
për të jetuar
unë të kërkoj të falur
në këtë, lojë, rebus, anagramë
sharadë
fjalët e mia që ti i jeton tani
si  të tuat
nuk janë ato që unë do të doja
nuk janë 
filastrokat e miat të shpartalluara
me fjalë që nuk dinë të japin formë
të kisha fjalë 
që nuk mund të them
që ti nuk do ti dëgjosh
..Hej, një monedhë, një monedhë
për një kafe...

*BUFI * 

sonte pashë një buf.
sonte pashë bufin tim të parë
ishte në majën e një shtylle telefonike.
gruaja ime e ndriçoi me një pilë elektrike.
s 'u tund nga vendi.
qëndronte aty
i bekuar
me reflekse drite në sy.

Bufi im i parë
bufi im i Shën Pedros.

Pastaj ra telefoni.

shkuam brenda.
ishte dikush që donte 
të fliste.
pastaj mbaroi

dolëm prapë jashtë dhe bufi
ishte zhdukur.

ta hajë dreqi atë që ndihet i vetmuar.

mbase sdo të shoh më buf me sy
në jetën time.

*TRAGJEDIA E GJETHEVE*  

u zgjova në thatësirë dhe fieret kishin vdekur,
bimët në vazo të verdha si grurë;
gruaja ime ishte zhdukur
dhe kufomat e zbrazura të shisheve bosh
më rrethonin me kotësinë e tyre;
ishte ende një diell i bukur, megjithatë,
dhe bileta e pronares digjte me një  nxehtësi të verdhë
dhe të thjeshtë; tani ai që na duhej
ishte një aktor i zoti, i vjetër, një shpotitës i aftë për  të tallur
absurditetin e dhimbjes, dhimbja është absurdi
sepse ekziston, vetëm për këtë;
rrova me kujdes me një brisk të përdorur
njeriun që kishte qenë i ri dhe,
thoshin për të gjenial; 
por kjo është tragjedia e gjetheve,
fiereve të vdekura, bimëve të vdekura;
dhe hyra në një sallë të errët
ku qëndronte  zonja e shtëpisë
fyese dhe ultimative,
duke më dërguar në ferr
duke vërtitur krahët e djersitur
dhe duke bërtitur
duke ulëritur se kërkonte lekët e qirasë
sepse bota na kishte tradhtuar
të dyve.

*PRIFTI DHE MATADORI  *  

në ajrin  e topitur meksikan pashë demin të ngordhte
dhe i prenë veshin dhe kokën e tij të madhe
nuk frikëson më as edhe një gur.

të nesërmen duke u kthyer me makinë u ndalëm te Misioni
dhe pamë lulet e kuqe blu dhe të arta
të përdridheshin në erë si tigrat.

vëre në vargje: demi dhe i forti i Krishtit:   
matadori në gjunjë, demi i vrarë dhe foshnja e tij;    
dhe prifti që shikonte  nga dritarja
si një ari në kafaz.

mund të diskutosh në sheshin e pazarit dhe të tërheqësh
dyshimet e tua me fije mëndafshi: unë do të të them vetëm këtë:
kam jetuar në të dy tempujt e tyre,
duke besuar gjithçka dhe asgjë - mbase, tani,
ata do të vdesin në timin.

*BËJE*  

në mëngjesin e lagësht Ade  duartroket me duar të shënuar nga herpes
dhe një grua këndon në radio, zërin i saj arrin duke u kacavjerrur
në tym dhe  tymi, lëshon avuj...

ndihem i vetmuar, gruaja këndon, ti nuk je   
imi dhe kjo më bën të ndihem keq
kjo jam unë...

dëgjoj makina nëpër rrugë, është si një det i largët
i baltosur nga njerëzit
ndërsa pas shpinës tjetër, larg në rrugën e Shtatë
pranë  Ishullit Perëndimor
ndodhet spitali, ajo shtëpi e agonisë-
çarçafë dhe uturakë dhe krahë  dhe kokat 
e të vdekurve ngadalë;
gjithçka është kaq hirshmërisht e tmerrshme:
arti i kurorëzimit: jeta 
që ha jetën...
kam parë një herë në ëndërr që një gjarpër gëlltiste bishtin e vet, 
e gëlltiste  dhe e gëlltiste 
deri sa arriti në mes të unazës, dhe atje u ndal 
dhe mbeti kështu, kishte  llupur veten e tij. 
zhvatje e bukur.
e kemi vetëm ne veten për të ecur përpara, dhe është...

*GRUAJA IDEALE *  

ëndrra e një njeriu
është një putanë me një dhëmb ari
dhe mbajtëse çorapesh,
parfumërash
me qerpikët fals
rimel
vathë
brekë rozë
frymë që bie erë sallami
taka të larta
çorape me një syth të liruar shumë të vogël 
në pulpën e majtë,
pak e shëndoshë,
pak e dehur,
pak e trashë dhe pak  e marrë
që nuk tregon barcaleta të ndyra
dhe ka tre lytha në shpinë
dhe shtiret sikur vlerëson muzikën simfonike
dhe që ndalet një javë
vetëm një javë
dhe lan pjatat dhe gatuan
dhe fshin dhe bënë pompimet
dhe lan dyshemenë e kuzhinës
dhe nuk tregon fotografitë e fëmijëve të saj
as nuk flet për burrin ose ish burrin
ku shkoi në shkollë ose ku lindi
apo pse herën e fundit përfundoi në burg
ose me cilin është dashuruar
ndalet vetëm një javë
vetëm një javë
dhe bën atë që duhet të bëjë
pastaj largohet dhe nuk kthehet më prapa
për të marrë vathët që i harroi mbi komo.

*NJË BUZËQESHJE NË ERRËSIRË  *  

Kur varrosa babanë tim, pashë vdekjen

Dhe pastaj hipa në makinën time të vjetër

Dhe shkova në gara
Dhe qëndrova që të shihja numrat 

Mbi  totalizator

Dhe vdekja ishte prapë aty  

Për tua ngulur sytë gjithë 
atyre njerëzve

"ti ke vrarë Dostojevskin"
i thashë

nuk mu përgjigj,
nuk lëvizi

vura një bast
dhe humba, shkova në banjë.

Vdekja më ndoqi, u ngul diku
që të shihte njerëzit

Në shurrëtore.

"bijë kurve" i thashë: " shtyve
Van Gogun

që të shkatërronte veten "

nuk mu përgjigj.

Pastaj më ndoqi gjer jashtë.

U largua për të vajtur
pas një vajzë

Me të kuqe.

Unë shkova për të pirë një kafe, derdha pak prej saj

Në gishta, të përvëlonte.

Gjeta vend për tu ulur
dhe mendova për garën

Tjetër

Pastaj vdekja u kthye,

Ndenji ulur pranë meje e shndërruar në një plak zotëri

Me mjekër të rrallë të bardhë.

"kush të pëlqen radhën tjetër ", pyeti

"Bir bushtre" i thashë  "lëmë

rehat! "

"çdreqin ke kështu?"

pyeti plaku

"ta thashë, mos më çaj

topet! "

u çua dhe u zhduk

Nuk e pashë më 

në hipodrom

pas garës së fundit

mora autostradën.

3 milje
më përpara filloi trafiku

të ngadalësohej  

mbeta
në korsinë e majtë 

dhe vazhdova ti jap makinës

pastaj e pashë

në krahun tjetër të autostradës

një përplasje e fortë

një makinë kokëposhtë

një tjetër e bërë copë e çikë 

kundër kabinës së rojës hekurudhore

kishte një shkreptimë flake 

nën kofano,
një shkreptimë me dritë të kuqe

dhe në rropullitë e mia

një shtrëngim i frikshëm  dhe një goditje e thatë

vështrova  përtej

më përpara

parkova para shtëpisë

dola nga makina, eca vetë

hapa derën

brenda asnjë

pastaj pashë arushpelushin

i shtyrë kokëposhtëpërballet
kundër jastëkut

mbi shtrat

shkova shpejt në sirtar

ku mbaja paret

rroga ime si fatorino

ishte përgjysmuar

bukur, mendova

qenke e klasit, dosë,.

Pastaj u hap dera dhe hyri

Vdekja.

"do të të pëlqente një pije?"

e pyeta.

Nuk u  përgjigj.

Shkova të shoh në kuzhinë

Nëse kishte për të pirë.

Rridhnin shekujt.

Dhe ajo priste.

*FUNERAL NË VJESHTË*

një ditë e vakët vjeshte
ngroh akoma trupat
mbi varrezën e kishës
zbret heshtja e ftohtë e të gjallëve, 
ndërsa vjen
mbi një karrocë me lule
dhe dëgjohet vetëm britma e nuses,
në përvjetorin tuaj 
të njëzetepestë

-përse përse! përse ...-

Asnjë përgjigje e mundshme

kisha dhe ritualet e saj
(hosana në lartësinë e qiejve...)
mbetem në fund në heshtje
nuk di të lutem më

procesioni i trishtuar
fillon,
megjithatë është një ditë e bukur me diell

*KODET PËR TË DESHIFRUAR*

kode për  të deshifruar
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

3  je ti
4 dhe 5 jam unë
6  je prapë ti
që më shtrëngon 
brenda në një përqafim

1 2 9  jemi ne
1 por 2
dhe 9 që na  zë

7 është emri yt
imi është 8

3 plus 6 baras  9
4 plus 5 baras 9
9 që na zë

mungonte 0
por  kemi 10
diferenca
ajo që hiqet

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
të gjithë numrat janë të mundshëm
në këtë punë të lehtë magjike
në këtë lojë të pamundur   

*I LEHTË*

...sheqer dhe mjaltë...
qumësht dhe kafe
luleshtrydhe
mbretëreshë dhe mbret
e kësaj përralle
skam fillim
me këtë fill 
sdi të lidhem unë...

*ALIENËT*  

edhe mund ta mos besosh
por ka disa njerëz
që e shtyjnë jetën 
me shumë pak
grindje ose
ankth.
vishen mirë, hanë mirë 
flenë mirë.
janë të kënaqur
nga jeta e tyre
familjare.
kanë momente
dhimbjeje
por si përfundim
askush si turbullon
dhe shpesh 
janë pa dyshim mirë.
dhe, kur ata vdesin
kanë një vdekje të lehtë
zakonisht në  
gjumë.
mund gjithashtu të mos na besoni
por njerëzit kështu
ekzistojnë.
edhe nëse unë nuk jam 
një nga ata
oh jo, unë nuk jam një
prej tyre.
as u afrohem kurrsesi
që të jem
një 
prej tyre 
Por ata 
janë 
aty
dhe unë jam këtu.

*PËR DASHURINË*

Do të doja të di diçka për dashurinë,
ajo që mund të them për dashurinë është kjo ...apo ajo...
është tel i hollë, ose një kavo çeliku,
një vjollcë e një marsi i shumë viteve më parë,
ose sytë e një gruaje,
zjarri i një pasioni,
ëmbëlsia e një përkëdhelie
do të doja të kisha fjalë që dinë të flasin për dashurinë,
do të doja të kisha veshë për ta dëgjuar,
por dashuria mësohet nga dashuria...
do të kemi aq dashuri aq sa kemi njohur.

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Digjem në ferr
    kjo pjesë e imja që nuk gjen rehat në asnjë vend
    ndërkohë që të tjerët gjejnë gjëra
    për të bërë
    në kohën që kanë
    vende për të shkuar
    bashkë
    gjëra për të thënë.

    Unë po digjem në ferr
    Diku në veri të Meksikës.
    Aty ku lulet nuk mbijnë.

    Po digjem
    në ferr,
    diku në veri të Meksikës.
    Aty ku lulet nuk mbijnë.

    Nuk jam si të tjerët
    të tjerët janë
    si të tjerët.

    Janë të gjithë njëlloj:
    mblidhen
    gjenden
    grumbullohen
    janë
    të lumtur dhe të kënaqur
    ndërsa unë
    po digjem në ferr.

    Zemra ime është një mijë vjeçare.
    Nuk jam si të tjerët.
    Të vdisja në fushat e tyre të piknikut
    mbuluar nga flamujt e tyre
    i pa fuqishëm nga këngët e tyre
    i dëshiruar nga ushtarët e tyre
    i shpuar nga humori i tyre
    i vrarë nga shqetësimet e tyre.

    Nuk jam si të tjerët.
    Unë po digjem në ferr.

    Në ferrin e tmerrshëm të vetvetes.

    I papërshtatshem: Charles Bukowski

    Perktheu ne Shqip:
    Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi
http://pastebin.com/BVFq83NH

Shpresoj te sjell me shume ne ditet ne vazhdim dhe shpresoj t'ju pelqeje gjithashtu

----------

Zombi (22-11-2013)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*DASHNORI*

18 Gusht 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Charles Bukowski/ Më 16 gusht shkrimtari do të mbushte 93 vjeç. Një rrëfim për Linda Lee, gruan që e frymëzoi të shkruante “Femrat”, dhe gratë e tjera në jetën e tij…

bukovskiAi la gotën e uiskit dhe vijoi të vështronte lëvizjet e vajzës që hynte e dilte në banakun e atij lokali. Kishte veshur një fustan të kuq me pika, ndërsa flokët e verdhë i shtriheshin poshtë qafë… Ajo u buzëqeshte klientëve, dhe kur kaloi pranë tij nuk e hodhi vështrimin… Ishte viti 1976, dhe portreti i Charles Bukowski-t ishte i njohur për të gjitha femrat amerikane… Të gjitha do të donin të ishin një moment pranë tij… Proza e tij e shkurtër, poezitë plot melankoli e erotizëm, i bënin femrat të donin të gjenin burrin që i kishte shkruar ato, burrin që dukej se njihte aq mirë çdo qelizë të trupit të një gruaje…. Por ajo, Linda Lee Beighle, nuk e ktheu vështrimin nga ai… as kur mori xhaketën e varur bri derës, dhe humbi tej në rrugë. Portreti i heshtur i vajzës do ta shoqëronte gjatë gjithë mbrëmjes poetin, i cili do të kthehej të nesërmen në të njëjtën orë për ta parë sërish atë… Vetëm fustani i saj kishte ndryshuar, ndërsa historia ishte po ajo… Kur ai iu afrua dhe i tha se donte të dilte në mbrëmje me të, ajo me mirësjellje i tha se “nuk kishte kohë”. Të njëjtën fjali ia përsëriti me muaj me radhë, çdo ditë teksa ai kalonte për të drekuar në restorantin e saj, deri sa një ditë, Linda Lee vendosi të ndryshonte mendim. Tek e shihte të ulur në tavolinën e tij të përditshme me një tufë librash pranë tij, ajo iu afrua dhe i tha se donte të dilte me të atë mbrëmje. Ajo mbrëmje do të ndryshonte shumë gjëra në jetën e Charles Bukowski-t. Gruaja që ai kishte pranë nuk ishte vetëm e bukur, por dhe një adhuruese e fshehtë e vargjeve të tij… Ajo kishte ditur gjithçka për burrin që i lutej çdo ditë të dilte me të… Ashtu si Bukowski, ajo e dashuronte pijen, dhe orët e gjata pas mesnate në lokal… Tashmë ai nuk ishte vetëm në dëshirën e tij për të jetuar ndryshe. Bukowski do ta kthente pasionin për këtë grua në një muzë frymëzimi për një nga romanët më të famshëm të tij që do të shkruante më pas. Nata për ta ishte ndjellëse drejt pijes dhe seksit… Linda do të kthehej në personazhin kryesor që Bukowski do të kishte në mendje gjatë gjithë kohës, teksa hidhte në letër një nga librat më të lexuar të të gjitha kohërave. Për të, “Femrat” nuk është vetëm një roman erotik, por një roman ku mund të gjesh dhe ndjenja që atij, në moshën 56-vjeçare, ia ringjalli sërish një grua. Pas 9 viteve bashkëjetesë, Bukowski do të martohet me Linda Lee, e cila tashmë do të marrë mbiemrin e tij, Bukowski, më 1985-n. Për shumë kritikë të veprës së shkrimtarit, kjo grua do të ndikojë pozitivisht në jetën e tij private e letrare. Ai i referohej asaj “Sara” në romanin “Femrat” dhe “Hollywood”.
Për mikun e tij Taylor Hackford, Linda i shtoi edhe një dekadë tjetër jetë shkrimtarit, pasi para se ta njihte atë, ai i ishte përkushtuar pijes. Linda do të ishte gruaja që deri në momentin e fundit të jetës, më 9 mars 1994, kur ai mbylli sytë përgjithmonë nga leucemia në San Pedro, do të ishte gjithnjë pranë tij. Humbjen e tij ajo e ktheu në përkushtim ndaj veprave që ai la pas, duke qenë se ishte trashëgimtarja e veprës së tij letrare. Në vitin 2006, ajo i dhuroi bibliotekën private të të shoqit Bibliotekës Hungtington në San Marino Kaliforni. Femrat kanë qenë gjithnjë frymëzimi i vetëm i Bukowski-t. Para se të martohej me Lindën, jeta e tij endej femrave dhe alkoolit. Takimet dashurore ai i kthente në materiale letrare. Në novelën “I lindur kështu”, Bukowski tregon si e humbi virgjërinë në moshën 24-vjeçare me një lavire, për të cilën kishte paguar 300 paund, dhe gjatë mbrëmjes me të kishte thyer të gjitha këmbët e krevatit. Kjo përvojë e tmerrshme do të ndikonte në jetën e mëvonshme seksuale të shkrimtarit. Më 29 tetor të vitit 1955, ai u njoh me poeten dhe shkrimtaren Barbara Frye, me të cilën do të martohej më vonë në Las Vegas. Frye ishte redaktore e një reviste të përjavshme, në të cilën Bukowski dërgoi një cikël me poezi, të cilat do të tërhiqnin vëmendjen e gruas që i pëlqente letërsia. Në një letërkëmbim që patën bashkë, ajo i tha që ishin poezitë më të mira që kishte lexuar ndonjëherë. Dashuria e tyre nisi përmes letrave, dhe propozimin për martesë Bukowski ia bëri në një prej tyre. Ajo iu përgjigj duke i thënë se ishte dakord të martoheshin që në atë moment, dhe në cilin stacion treni do ta priste. Kjo dashuri si në libra nuk do të zgjaste shumë për djaloshin që i pëlqente të ishte i lirë si era. Frye dëshironte të kishte një fëmijë, Bukowski nuk donte. Kur ajo mbeti shtatzënë, nuk mundi ta mbante fëmijën, për shkak të një komplikacioni dhe dështoi. Në mendjen e saj ajo mendonte se shkak i dështimit ishte pija e Bukowski-t. Më 18 mars të vitit 1958 ata divorcohen. Dhe pse Frye mendonte se ndarja nuk do të ndikonte në marrëdhëniet e tyre letrare, Bukowski nuk do të botonte më në revistën ku ajo punonte. Pas ndarjes, ai iu përkushtua më tepër alkoolit dhe nisi të shkruante më shumë poezi. Jane Cooney Baker ishte e dashura e ardhshme e Bukowski-t, një vajzë e alkoolizuar. Ata u njohën në një nga baret ku shkrimtari kalonte mbrëmjet duke pirë. Ajo vdiq më 22 janar 1964 nga cirroza e shkaktuar prej pijes. Vdekja e saj do ta çonte Bukowski-n në një depresion të gjatë. Ai vazhdoi të shkruante poezi dhe të vuante nga kompleksi i vetëvrasjes. Më 7 shtator 1964, Bukowski do të bëhej baba krejt rastësisht. Marina Louise Bukowski lindi nga e dashura e tij Frances Smith. Bukowski nuk kishte përdorur perzevativ, pasi mendonte se e dashura e tij 42-vjeçare ishte e vjetër për të mbetur shtatzënë. Kur mësoi për lindjen e vajzës, ai mori mbi vete të gjitha përgjithësitë dhe vendosi që të jetonte për Frances për të rritur fëmijën. Frances do të shprehej më vonë se ai ishte një baba i mrekullueshëm, vazhdimisht i vëmendshëm. Nëse më parë ai dyzohej mes mendimit të vetëvrasjes, tashmë kishte dy arsye të forta pse duhet të vazhdonte të jetonte: vajza e tij dhe shkrimet. Pak kohë më vonë, ai nisi të dilte me skulptoren Linda King për një kohë të gjatë. Ajo ishte më e madhe se ai, por nuk ishte ky problemi i lidhjes së tyre. Si dy artistë, ata shpesh kishin përplasje idesh, dhe shpesh kundërshtonin njëri-tjetrin. Linda realizoi një portret në skulpturë të Bukovski-t, portret ku gruaja ka derdhur gjithë pasion e saj për të. Linda do të kishte ndikim në letërsinë e mëvonshme që Bukowski shkroi. Ajo e inkurajoi atë të shkruante mbi femrat e jetës së tij. Linda ishte e bindur se nëse ai do të hidhte në një libër përvojat e tij seksuale, do të ishte mbreti i shkrimtarëve, i adhuruari i femrave… Dhe King kishte të drejtë, libri i tij “Femrat”, të cilin e shkroi gjatë kohës kur jetonte me një tjetër Linda, do ta bënte atë burrin që çdo grua do ta donte ta kishte pranë…
a.b.

bukosvski 1

bukowski-paris

bukowski-hollywood


Digjem në ferr
kjo pjesë e imja që nuk gjen rehat në asnjë vend
ndërkohë që të tjerët gjejnë gjëra
për të bërë
në kohën që kanë
vende për të shkuar
bashkë
gjëra për të thënë.

Unë po digjem në ferr
Diku në veri të Meksikës.
Aty ku lulet nuk mbijnë.

Po digjem
në ferr,
diku në veri të Meksikës.
Aty ku lulet nuk mbijnë.

Nuk jam si të tjerët
të tjerët janë
si të tjerët.

Janë të gjithë njëlloj:
mblidhen
gjenden
grumbullohen
janë
të lumtur dhe të kënaqur
ndërsa unë
po digjem në ferr.

Zemra ime është një mijë vjeçare.
Nuk jam si të tjerët.
Të vdisja në fushat e tyre të piknikut
mbuluar nga flamujt e tyre
i pafuqishëm nga këngët e tyre
i dëshiruar nga ushtarët e tyre
i shpuar nga humori i tyre
i vrarë nga shqetësimet e tyre.

Nuk jam si të tjerët.
Unë po digjem në ferr.

Në ferrin e tmerrshëm të vetvetes.

Charles Bukowski (Heinrich Karl Bukowski) lindi në Andernah të Gjermanisë në gusht të vitit 1920, nga një ushtar amerikan dhe nënë gjermane (Katharina Fett). Në moshën trevjeçare, familja e tij u shpërngul në Los Anxhelos të Amerikës, ku praktikisht Bukowski shkoi gjithë jetën e vet, deri në çastin e vdekjes, në mars të vitit 1994 nga pneumonia. Përgjatë karrierës më se tridhjetëvjeçare, shkrimtari botoi 32 libra me poezi, pesë libra me tregime, katër romanë, si dhe skenarin e filmit “Pijetari”. Influencat i pati nga autorët Louis-Ferdinand Céline, John Fante, Anton Chekhov, Franc Kafka, Knut Hamsun, Ernest Hemingway, Robinson Jeffers apo Fyodor Dostoyevsky. Në qoftë se në Europë romanët i sollën famën, në Amerikë librat e tij me tregime dhe poezi i dhuruan suksesin, si dhe famën e “shkrimtarit të mallkuar”. Në shtetin e ëndrrave ai thirrej nga prindërit Henry, ndërsa mbiemri i tij polak i origjinës, alternoi nga Bukowski në Bukcowski. Pas vitit 1926, kur familja e tij ishte transferuar në Amerikë, i ati filloi të abuzonte verbalisht dhe fizikisht mbi Henry-n. Detajet e kësaj jete u përshkruan më vonë nga Bukowski në novelën e tij “Ham on Rye” (Proshuta prej thekre). Përgjatë kësaj periudhe, ai u mbyll në vetvete dhe pati një rast ekstrem të puçrrave të fytyrës. Pas kryerjes së shkollës së mesme të Los Anxhelosit, Bukowski kreu kolegjin e shtetit për dy vite, duke ndjekur kurset e artit, gazetarisë dhe literaturës. Në moshën 24-vjeçare, Bukowski boton një libër me histori të shkurtër dhe më pas “20 tanket nga Kasseldown”, nga e cila u zhgënjye dhe nuk botoi më për afro një dekade. Përgjatë kësaj kohe fillon edhe jeta e tij e dhomave me qira tejet të lirë, punësime të rastësishme, ndërsa në vitin 1950 gjen punë si postier. Pas tre vitesh e lë këtë punë. Më 1955-n shtrohet në spital me një gjendje të rëndë të ulcerës, e cila do të bëhej më pas fatale. Pas daljes, ai filloi të shkruante poezi. Në vitet ’60 ai u rikthye në zyrën postare, ku vijoi të punonte për më se një dekadë. Më vonë do ta vazhdonte karrierën në shtëpinë botuese “Black Sparrow Press”

“Mendoj se artisti i vërtetë, jo ai shabllonisti, i përshtatshmi për TV, duhet të jetë më i frikësuari nga një njeri me pistoletë. Artisti zotëron një arsenal tjetër: ndjenjën, inteligjencën, mosfrikësimin, për të shprehur koncepte, ide, hipnotizimin e spektatorit. Dhe këtë nuk e bën për lekë e as për famë. Kjo është diçka që shkon përtej këtyre të mirave materiale, kjo është një nevojë që lind nga një un i brendshëm që bashkëjeton me trupin, në të cilin gjendet. Mendoj se artistët janë të vetmit rebelë të vërtetë që i kanë mbetur kësaj bote. Çdo lloj arti që të bëni, çojeni atë deri në fund dhe vetëm kështu ju do të vdisni si fitimtarë ndaj vetvetes.”
(Charles Bukowski)

Birrë

Nuk e di sa shishe birrë
kam pirë në pritje që gjërat
të bëheshin më mirë.
Nuk e di sa verë dhe uiski
dhe birrë
kryesisht birrë
kam pirë pas
ndarjes me gratë-
në pritje të ziles së telefonit
në pritje të zhurmës së hapave,
dhe telefoni s’bie kurrë
deri tepër vonë
dhe hapat s’mbërrijnë kurrë
deri tepër vonë
kur stomaku më ka ardhur në grykë
ato vijnë të freskëta si lule pranvere:
“çfarë dreqin i ke bërë vetes?
do duhen tre ditë para se të bëjmë prapë seks!”

Femra është e qëndrueshme
ajo jeton shtatë vjet e gjysmë më shumë
sesa mashkulli, dhe pi shumë pak birrë
sepse e di që të bën keq për pamjen.

Ndërsa ne jemi duke shkalluar
ato janë jashtë
duke kërcyer e qeshur
me kaubojsë të eksituar.

Në fakt, ka kuti birre
dhe kuti me shishe birre të boshatisura
dhe kur e kap njërën
shishja bie nëpër fundin e lagur të
kutisë prej kartoni
rrokulliset
kërcet
duke derdhur hi gri të lagur
dhe birrë bajate,
ose kutia rrëzohet në katër të mëngjesit
duke bërë të vetmen zhurmë në jetën tënde.

Birrë
lumenj dhe dete me birrë
në radio dëgjohen këngë dashurie
dhe telefoni hesht
dhe muret qëndrojnë
drejt në këmbë
dhe s’ka asgjë tjetër
përveç birrës.
DASHURIA E PARË

Dikur
kur isha 16 vjeç
ishte vetëm ndonjë shkrimtar
që më jepte shpresë
e ngushëllim.

Babait tim nuk i pëlqenin
librat
as edhe nënës sime
(meqë s’i pëlqenin babait)
sidomos librat që merrja unë
në bibliotekë:
D.H. Lawrence
Dostojevski
Turgenev
Gorki
A. Huxley
Sinclair Lewis
dhe të tjerë.
Unë kisha dhomën time të gjumit,
por në orën tetë të mbrëmjes
duhej të binim të gjithë për të fjetur:
“Zgjimi herët në mëngjes është flori”
thoshte babai im.

pastaj bërtiste: “Shuani dritat”.

Atëherë unë vija llambën
nën batanije
dhe vazhdoja të lexoja
nën dritën e ngrohtë e të fshehtë:
Ibsen
Shakespeare
Chevhov
Jeffers
Thurber
Conrad Aiken
e të tjerë.

Më jepnin një shans e ndonjë shpresë
në një vend pa shans
shpresë,
ndjenjë.

E fitoja atë.
bënte nxehtë nën batanije.
ndonjëherë tymosnin çarçafët
atëherë unë fikja llambën,
e mbaja jashtë
për ta ftohur.

Pa këta libra
nuk jam plotësisht i sigurt
se çfarë do të bëhesha:
delirant,
atvrasës;
idiot,
dembelhane.

Kur babai im bërtiste
“Shuani dritat”.
jam i sigurt se e terrorizonte
fjala e skalitur bukur
dhe e pavdekshme
njëherë e përgjithmonë
në faqet më të mira
të letërsisë sonë
më të bukur

Dhe ajo ishte aty
për mua
afër meje
nën mbulesat
më grua se një grua
më burrë se një burrë

Ishte e tëra për mua
dhe unë
e mora.


    Komuniteti



    Zani Burimi
    • 7 days ago

    Bukowski per mua eshte nje shkrimtar natyralist i Amerikes, pra nje i vonuar shume krahasuar me rrymen e natyralizmit qe nxori shkrimtare te medhenj si Zola ne Europe. E dini pse e kane per zemer ne Amerike? sepse Bukovski ka pershkruar ashtu sicc do ta tregonte "vepren" etij koka e tij e voge se ne vend te kokes ka pasur k..qe.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/08/18/dashnori/

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Më të mirët shpesh vdesin me dorë të vetë
vetëm për të ecur përpara,
ndërsa ata që lënë gjurmë pas
kurrë nuk do të kuptojnë 
spse dikush
diku,
ka dëshirë
të largohet
prej tyre

Shkaku dhe pasoja: Charles Bukowski 
Perktheu ne Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Gjithmonë na kërkohet
të kuptojmë të tjerët 
se çfarë duan të thonë
pavarësisht sa
të prapambetur
qesharakë 
apo të padurueshëm janë. 

dikujt i kërkohet
për të parë
gabimet e tyre të përgjithshme
dështimet e jetës së tyre 
me 
shpirtmirësi
sidomos nëse ata janë
të moshuar.

por mosha është shuma e gjithë asaj
ç'ka bëjmë,

janë moshuar
keq
sepse ata kanë
jetuar 
jashtë fokusit,
kanë refuzuar të
shohin.

nuk është faji i tyre?

faji i kujt?
i imi?

Më kërkojnë të fsheh
se çfarë duan të thonë
nga ata
nga frika e frikës
së tyre

mosha nuk është krim

por turpi
i një jete 
të rregjur
me qëllim

në mesin e kaq shumë
gjërave të tjera
të rregjura

jeta

është. 

Ji i sjellshëm: Charles Bukowski 
Përktheu në Shqip: 
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Në rrugë sot,
Dita e Babait,
çdo pagesë e pranueshme 
shkonte 
drejtë e në portofol
dhe secila përmbante një
surprizë të vogël. 

40,000: Charles Bukowski
Përktheu në Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

mishi mbulon kockën
dhe ata fusin një mendje
aty brënda dhe
ndonjëherë një shpirt,
dhe gruaja thyen
vazot përciptazi mbi mur
dhe burri pi
shumë
dhe asnjeri s'e gjen
të duhurën
por vazhdojnë
të kërkojnë
duke u zvarritur 
në krevate.
mishi mbulon
kocken dhe 
mishi kërkon
për më tepër
se mish.

nuk ka asnjë shans
në fund:
jemi të gjithë të ngujuar
nga i njëjti
fat.

asnjeri, asnjeherë s'ka për ta gjetur
të duhurin.

deponitë e qytetit të mbushur
narkomanët të mbushur
çmendinat të mbushura
spitalet të mbushur
varrezat të mbushura

asgjë tjetër
s'është e mbushur

I Vetëm me Të Gjithë: Charles Bukowski
Përktheu në Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

duke pritur vdekjen
si një mace
që ka dëshirë të hidhet mbi
shtrat

më vjen tepër keq për
gruan time

do ta shohë këtë
kufomë
të bardhë
trupin
ta tundë njëherë, pastaj
ndoshta
përsëri

"Henk!"
*Henku nuk
përgjigjet.

Nuk është vdekja ajo që
më shqetëson mua, është gruaja
e mbetur me këtë 
tog prej
hiçit. 

dua t'ja 
bëj të ditur
ndonëse
të gjithë netët
që fjeta
krahë saj

edhe argumentat më të
padobishëm
ishin fjalët
më të shkëlqyera

dhe fjalët e
vështira
që pata gjithmonë frikë
ti them
tani ato mund të
thuhen:

të 
dua.*

Rrëfimi: Charles Bukowski
Përktheu në Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Takova një gjeni në tren
sot
rreth 6 vjeç
ai u ul pranë meje
dhe teksa treni
rendi përgjatë bregdetit
mbërritëm në oqean
dhe pastaj ai më pa
dhe tha:
Kjo nuk mjafton.

Takova një Gjeni: Charles BukoWski
Përktheu në Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Ajo është e re, tha ajo,
por më shiko mua,
kam këmbë të bukura,
dhe shikoi kyçet e mia, kam kyçe 
të bukura
o zot, 
mendova se po funksiononte gjithçka,
dhe tani u shfaq ajo përsëri, 
sa herë që të telefonon bëhesh si i çmendur,
ti më the që ka përfunduar gjithçka
ti më the që s'ka mbetur më asgjë,
dëgjo, kam jetuar aq sa duhet për të qenë një
femër e denjë,
pse kërkon një femër të pavlerë?
ke nevojë të stërmundohesh, kështu?
mendon se jeta shkatërrohet, e nëse dikush të trajton keq 
gjithçka shpërthen,
apo s'është kështu?
më thuaj, është kështu? dëshiron të të trajtojnë si 
një plehrë?
dhe i hodha të gjitha lulet.
u ula në një kafene dhe bërtita me të madhe
JAM E DASHURUAR,
dhe tani u bëre lodër e imja...
më fal, të thashë, më fal shumë.
më mbaj, tha ajo, mund të më mbash të lutem?
nuk kam provuar kurrë gjëra të tilla, i thashë,
ajo u ngrit dhe ndezi një cigare, dridhej e gjitha
lëvizte lart e poshtë, u tërbua. ajo kishte
një trup të vogël. krahët i kishte të hollë, shumë të hollë e kur
bërtiti dhe filloi të më godasë, e kapa atë tek 
kyçet dhe pastaj e pashë drejt e në sy: urrejtje,
e thellë shekullore dhe e vërtetë. Isha gabim, i pasjellshëm dhe
i sëmurë. gjithçka që pata mësuar qe tretur.
nuk kishte asnjë qenie të gjallë aq idiot sa ç'jam unë 
dhe që të gjithë poemat e mia ishin
të rreme.

Jam i dashuruar: Charles Bukowski 
Përktheu në Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Pashë deri në krye të garderrobës
dhe nxorra nga aty një palë pantollona blu
i'a tregova asaj dhe pastaj 
më pyeti "të tuat janë këto?"

Bëra një gabim: Charles Bukowski
Përktheu në Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Ulet jashtë dritares time tani
si një plakë që po shkon në dyqan
ulet dhe më vëzhgon
djersitet nga nervozismi
përmes telave dhe mjegullës, 
dhe një qen vazhdimisht leh 
deri sa papritmas godas dritaren me një gazetë
si ç'mund të godasësh një mizë
dhe të mund t'i dëgjosh britmën 
përmes këtij qyteti të thjeshtë
dhe pastaj vrapon.

Dashuria & Fama & Vdekja: Charles Bukowski
Përktheu në Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------


## Mr-Bledi

kjo frika e të qënit çfarë janë:
të vdekur.

të paktën nuk ndodhen jashtë në rrugë, ata
kujdesen që të qëndrojnë brenda, me
fytyra të çmendura që ulen të vetmuar përpara televizorit, 
duke jetuar një jetë të konservuar, me një të qeshur të gjymtuar.

lagja e tyre ideale
me makina të parkuara
e pak livadh të gjelbër
me shtëpi të vogla
dyert e vogla që hapen dhe mbyllen
gjatë gjithë pushimeve.
dyert mbyllen
para vdekjes që vdes ngadalë
pas të vdekurve të cilët janë ende gjallë.
në lagjen tënde të qetë mesatare
me rrugët dredha-dredha të mbushura 
me agoni
me konfuzion
me horror
me frikë
e injorancë. 

një qen qëndron prapa një gardhi.

një njeri i heshtur në dritare


Përshendetje si je?: Charles Bukowski
Përktheu në Shqip:
Bledar Meda a.k.a Mr-Bledi

----------

